# [Hungary - Magyarország] - One photo per post (open to all)



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

RKC said:


> Budapest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely Budapest. :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hévíz thermal lake*

Thermal Lake at Hévíz, Hungary by heatheronhertravels, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esztergom*

Esztergom by Csaba1981, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esztergom*

Esztergom by IwanR, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esztergom*

Esztergom by Germán Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esztergom*

Esztergom 01 by Neal1960, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

*Pannonhalma Archabbey*

Pannonhalma by BermudezLievano, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

*Pannonhalma Archabbey*

pannonhalma monastery by minkkiturkki, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

*Pannonhalma Archabbey*

Pannonhalma - klasztor by Słowa Szlaków, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Börzsöny*

Börzsöny - Magyarország by DavDesign: David Berkes, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest*

Budapest by napoli_centrale, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Buda castle*

Buda Castle by napoli_centrale, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hills in Zala Komitat*

Rolling Hills by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Festetics Palace *

Festetics kastély by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szombathely*

Szombathely, Hungary by Renjie Butalid, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szombathely*

Szombathely, Hungary by Renjie Butalid, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szombathely*

Szombathely, window of Franciscan Cloister by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Matthias church in Budapest*

matthias church by misomeri, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Matthias church in Budapest*

Matthias Church / Hungary, Budapest by flydime, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest*

DSCF0862 Budapest Hungary The Danube River by photographer695, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest*

Budapest, Hungary-06 by AaronP65, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest*

Budapest, Hungary-19 by AaronP65, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Herend*

2013.01.19 | 630 028 | Herend by Peti91, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sopron*

Sopron belvárosi házak by AZso, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sopron*

Sopron, Hungary by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sopron*

Sopron, Hungary by Cameron Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sopron*

Sopron - Hungary by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sopron*

Sopron belváros a Károly-kilátóból by AZso, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Salgótarján*

Salgótarján főtere madártávlatból by pprobesz, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szilvásvárad*

Szilvásvárad 1. by Terenyei Tamas, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szilvásvárad*

Szilvásvárad 3. by Terenyei Tamas, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szilvásvárad*

Szilvásvárad 2. by Terenyei Tamas, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

Budapest, I. Királyi Palota a Várban, alatta a Fiume Szálló a Lánchíd utcában fortepan_7814 by mrsultan, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

Budapest, panoráma a Gellérthegyről, előtérben a Rudas fürdő fortepan_3469 by mrsultan, on Flickr


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Hungary has some interesting cities and towns but Budapest stills the cake, great porn movies also come from Hungary too, lovely girls and great tasty gulash :cheers:


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

Budapest, Lánchíd fortepan_5835 by mrsultan, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

Budapest, Szabadság híd fortepan_5832 by mrsultan, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Veszprém Sunset by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Distance by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Balaton Pier by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> *Eger*
> 
> 
> View from the Castle by Gal Marci, on Flickr


..


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Budapest - Gül Baba's Tomb*



Gül Baba (died 1541), also known as Cafer, was an Ottoman dervish poet and companion of Sultan Suleiman the Magnificent.

Gül Baba is thought to have died in Buda during the first Muslim religious ceremony held after the Ottoman victory of 1541, or alternatively to have been killed during fighting below the walls of the city on August 21, 1541. Suleiman, who was also Caliph, declared him patron saint of the city and is reputed to have been one of the coffin bearers.

Gül Baba's octagonal tomb was built by Ottoman authorities in Hungary between 1543 and 1548. It was left undamaged when the Habsburg armies captured the area during the Second Battle of Buda in 1686, but was converted into a Roman Catholic chapel by the Jesuits, who renamed it "St Joseph's Chapel". The site was restored in the 1960s and ultimately in the 1990s and is now the property of the Republic of Turkey.



Gul Baba Tomb  by ikb, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

eusimcity4 said:


>


I like it...:applause:


----------



## andis13 (Jan 3, 2007)

*Eger*

Minorita templon by Andis13, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Rural life in Hungary in 1938


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Légiparádé a város felett........Air Show over Budapest by katkaszabo, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Danube at Esztergom*


Danube bend by matyi86, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nagymaros*

Nagymaros 2007 october 005 by shundi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nagymaros*

Nagymaros by T. Ildi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Nagymaros*

Nagymaros by r.miska, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zala region*

Zala megye - Hungary by Afghan Hound Kalaf, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Zala_03 by Nehsa, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Rolling Hills by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been off for a while...sorry for the lack of updates . But anyways, here are some more pics!! 


Hungary by jasmine8559, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Autumn in Hungary



together forever - EXPLORED 27-06-2011 by ildikoneer, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Matthias church Budapest



Matthias Church - Budapest, Hungary (HDR Vertorama) by farbspiel, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kaposvár*

Kaposvár - Hungary by Karászi Róbert, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaposvar by Night 9.11.2010 1050  by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest*

Budapest_217 by hekmac, on Flickr


----------



## DGerg (Nov 13, 2010)

1956 revolution memorial in the place where ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Szent István by Franciska, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




hallgató by Franciska, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest-ősz by Franciska, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mátra* 

Mátra is a mountain range in northern Hungary, between the towns Gyöngyös and Eger. The country's highest peak, Kékestető (1014 m), belongs to this mountain range.
The Mátra (Slovak: Matra) is part of the North Hungarian Mountains and belongs by origin to the largest young volcanic zone of Europe.




Colorful Mátra III. by Jazzabi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ócsa*




Ócsa református templom és falumúzeum / Ócsa, the calvinist church and the peasant house museum by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balaton*




A balatoni tél by geher2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fertőd -Eszterháza*

Esterháza is a palace in Fertőd, Hungary, built by Prince Nikolaus Esterházy. Sometimes called the "Hungarian Versailles", it is Hungary's grandest Rococo edifice.




Fertőd - Esterhazy palace panorama 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fertőd -Eszterháza (interior)*




Eszterháza, Palace in Fertőd, Hungary by BiusYoo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Hungary Parliament*




Hungary Parliament, Budapest by Russ Bruno, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hungary - All Saints' Day*




Tab, Hungary - All Saints' Day 2013 - 7 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siófok*




Siofok - panorama from the water tower 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siófok*




Siofok - vertical panorama from the water tower 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siófok
*



Siófok by MaraVaczi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - The New York palace*

Built in 1894 by Alajos Hauszmann, Flóris Korb, Kálmán Giergl.



Budapest - the New York palace with the Elisabeth boulevard at night around christmas time 4 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - The New York palace (detail)*




Budapest. New York Palace by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - The New York palace (detail)*




New York Palace by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - The New York palace (interior)*




Budapest, New York Palace - kávéház by andtor, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tab ,Somogy county*




Tab, Hungary 2013 - view from the hill after sundown by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs*




Pécs-tavasz by Franciska, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata ,Komárom-Esztergom county -Kálvária-domb*

Tata is located in the valley between the Gerecse Mountains and Vértes Mountains, some 70 km (43 mi) from Budapest and 9 km (6 mi) northwest from Tatabánya.




Tata, Kálvária-domb by snkdvd, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata ,Komárom-Esztergom county*




Tata - castle reflection 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata ,Komárom-Esztergom county*




Hungary 2007 by maciejallroad, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata ,Komárom-Esztergom county*




Tata Hungary by pokerspark, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ráckeve (Serbian: Српски Ковин) ,Pest County *

Its residents are Magyars, with minority of Serbs.



*The Town Hall*


Ráckeve, Tűztorony by mega4000, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ráckeve (Serbian: Српски Ковин) ,Pest County *



The *Serbian Kovin Monastery*, the oldest in Hungary and one of two in the Diocese of Buda of the Serbian Orthodox Church, was built in 1487 in the centre of Ráckeve.




P1040427 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ráckeve (Serbian: Српски Ковин) ,Pest County* 



*Serbian Kovin Monastery(interior)*




Ráckeve, Serbian Orthodox Church and Monastery by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentbékkálla ,Veszprém county*




Szentbékkálla / district Veszprém - Hungary by somkuti, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hévíz ,Zala County*



It is a spa town in Zala County, Hungary, about 8 kilometres (5 miles) from Keszthely.
The town is located near Hévíz lake, the world’s second-largest thermal lake. It provides facilities for visitors seeking to use the medicinal waters of the lake, including hotels, parks, sports and entertainment.




Heviz 2007 by 4ad_photos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Keszthely , Zala county -Festetics Palace*

It is a Hungarian city of 20,895 inhabitants located on the western shore of Lake Balaton. It's the largest city by the lake and one of the more important cultural, educational and economic hubs in the region. Due to its favorable location and accessibility by both road and rail, Keszthely and the surrounding area is a preferred holiday destination.




Festetics palace in Keszthely / Hungary by eLKayPics, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Keszthely ,Zala county*




Keszthely sziget by Apama520, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

del.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kaposvár ,Somogy County*




Kaposvár, Fő utca by Csizmadia Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kaposvár ,Somogy County*




Töröcskei-tó hajnalban by szakalascs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szigetvár ,Baranya County -The Town Hall*




Szigetvár (84) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eger ,Heves county -Basillica*

Built between 1831-36, on the designs of József Hild.




Eger Basilica by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful country in Panonian valley.  :cheers:
Udvozlet az Adriai! :hi:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged ,Csongrád county -Palace of the Protestant Church*

It was designed by Ede Magyar (1877-1912), one of the leading artists of Hungarian art nouveau - it was built between 1910-12. Originally it housed 14 separate smaller shops on the first floor and 34 flats above; it was used by the Protestant community as a parsonage and as an elementary school, as well.




The Beautiful Hungarian Art Nouveau (23) - Palace of the Protestant Church/Református Palota - Szeged by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Japanac said:


> Beautiful country in Panonian valley.  :cheers:
> Udvozlet az Adriai! :hi:


:cheers1:

Greetings from Erdély :wave: :lol:


Thanks all for likes.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Teleki Blanka High School*

Built in 1902 by Sándor Baumgarten and Zsigmond Herczegh, has been serving mainly as a teacher-training school for girls and young women only up to 1950. From then on it is the Teleki Blanka High School.




The Beautiful Hungarian Art Nouveau (20) - Teleki Blanka High School, Former Erzsébet Female School by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Szent István Secondary School*




Four Schools (1) - Szent István Secondary School, Budapest by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Imre Bródy High School*

Designed by Zsigmond Herczegh (1848-1914) and Sándor Baumgarten (1864-1928), built in 1902 as an elementary school on the former location of Újpest centre for administration which was demolished in 1900. From 1992 on it has been serving as Imre Bródy High School.




Újpest by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bakonybél ,Veszprém county*




Bakonybél, Main Street View by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kisoroszi ,Pest county*




Autumn Road by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mátraháza ,Heves county*




Autumn Pathway by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Letkés, Pest county -Ipoly river
*
Ipeľ (Slovak) or Ipoly (Hungarian) (German: Eipel, archaic Slovak: Jupoľ ) is a 232 km long river in Slovakia and Hungary, tributary to the river Danube.



Hungary on the left, Slovakia on the right :


Ipoly by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tiszadob, Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county -Andrássy Castle*




Tiszadob, Andrássy Castle Turret by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Körös / Criș /Kreisch river -near Doboz ,Békés county*

Körös (Romanian: Criș, German: Kreisch) is the name of a 195 km long river in eastern Hungary. It is formed at the confluence of the rivers Fehér-Körös (Romanian: Crișul Alb) and Fekete-Körös (Romanian: Crișul Negru) near Gyula. This reach is also called the Kettős-Körös River




Kettős Körös a Dobozi hídnál by katkaszabo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk Mountains ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén County*

The Bükk Mountains are a section of the North Hungarian Mountains of the Inner Western Carpathians. Much of the area is included in the Bükk National Park.




Bükkszentkereszt meadows in the Bükk mountains - Hungary by temp13rec., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Badacsony ,Lake Balaton*




Badacsony by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nyíracsád ,Hajdú-Bihar county*




Nyíracsád - Hungary by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nyíracsád ,Hajdú-Bihar county*




Untitled by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest ,Szabadság híd (Liberty Bridge)*

The bridge was built between 1894 and 1896 to the plans of János Feketeházy.




- FOREVER - by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kőszeg (Güns,Kiseg) ,Vas county -Jurisics Square*




Kőszeg, Jurisics Square by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szombathely ,Vas county -The Synagogue*




Szombathely Synagogue by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Álmosd, Hajdú-Bihar county*




Untitled by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alsópetény ,Nógrád County* 




Alsópetény by Kikasz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Uraiújfalu, Vas county*




Untitled by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Stefánia Road, Budapest #4 by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Thanksgiving Protestant Church, Angyalföld, Budapest by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Housing Estate Heaven by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

> nice country!


Indeed ! :cheers2:





*Jósvafői lake ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Jósvafői tengerszem by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Füzér ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Kilátás a füzéri várból by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Füzér ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county -The Castle*




Füzéri vár by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Regéc ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Regéci vár by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pázmánd ,Fejér county*




Pázmánd by @kobak, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest Danubes view by Rol1000, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -The Buda caste at night*




The Buda caste at night in 2013 december by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ópusztaszer ,Csongrád county -National Historical Memorial Park
*




Opusztaszer National Historical Memorial Park 24 - the mill by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ópusztaszer ,Csongrád county -National Historical Memorial Park*




Opusztaszer National Historical Memorial Park 5 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hollókő ,Nógrád county*

Hollókő is a Palóc ethnographic village in Hungary and a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Its name means "Raven-stone" in Hungarian.




Holloko - "Raven-stone" 3 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hatvan ,Heves county*




Hatvan (22) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hatvan ,Heves county *




Hatvan (12) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gödöllő ,Pest county -Royal Waiting Hall*

Neo-Renaissance style, 1882. Architect: Miklós Ybl.




Franz Joseph and Sissi's Waiting Hall by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tapolca ,Veszprém county -The Lake Malom*




Tapolcai Malom-Tó by ccs.2929, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest Eye*




Budapest Eye at daylight 1 (hdr) by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest Eye at night*




Budapest Eye - viewed from the top of the akvárium club 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kehidakustány ,Zala county*




Untitled by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nyírbéltek ,Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*




Untitled by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Untitled by Franciska, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentendre ,Pest county*




Rab Ráby square, Szentendre by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentendre ,Pest county*




szentendre-4 by Marcin Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentendre ,Pest country -Town Sqare* 




Szentendre Town Sqare, Hungary by American Digital Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentendre ,Pest country*

Serbian orthodox church built in 1734




DSC_3811 Belgrád-székesegyház, Szentendre by Csaba_Bajko, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szentendre ,Pest country*

Serbian orthodox church (interior)




DSC_1695 Serbian-Orthodox church by Csaba_Bajko, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

Park Átrium Office Center ,Dózsa György street.




DSC_0412 Park Átrium Office Center (Budapest / Hungary) by Csaba_Bajko, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

View from Fisherman's Bastion




View from Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest, Hungary by American Digital Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Uppony, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

Lázbérc Reservoir




Lázbérci-víztározó, Hungary by Progikon Stúdió, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tolcsva ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

The 14th century Gothic Church of Our Lady is the oldest building in Tolcsva. It was used by the Protestant community in the 18th century and it was returned to the Catholics.




DSC_2235 Ten past Two by Csaba_Bajko, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tolcsva ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

The 14th century Gothic Church of Our Lady is the oldest building in Tolcsva. It was used by the Protestant community in the 18th century and it was returned to the Catholics.

interior:




DSC_2246 Sit down please by Csaba_Bajko, on Flickr


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

^^

Very nice.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




IMGP0603 by zsuzsalakits, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szalafő village museum ,Vas county*



Only six kilometres northwest of Őriszentpéter lies Szalafő - Pityerszer, which is the most archaic village in the Őrség region. It consists of eight distinct clusters of buildings, the most attractive of which is called Pityer-szer. Houses in the centre of the village have been fully renovated and, forming a coherent unit, they are open to visitors as museums: a surrounded house (residential and farm buildings form a square that surrounds the yard), a two-level kastu (a building used as cart shed and pantry), a residential building with reeded, thatched roof, and naturally, the barn.




Village Museum at Szalafő - Pityerszer by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vácrátót Botanical Garden ,Pest county*




Vácrátót Botanical Garden / Vácrátóti Botanikus Kert by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác ,Pest county
*
Hospital & Greek-Catholic Chapel




Hospital & Greek-Catholic Chapel / Irgalmas rendi kórház és kápolna by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác ,Pest county*

The Column of the Holy Trinity on the Szentháromság Square




The Column of the Holy Trinity on the Szentháromság Square / A Szentháromság oszlop a Szentháromság téren by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác ,Pest county*

Mary well




Mary well, Vác / Mária forrás, Vác by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks to all for likes


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Statue of George Washington*

This statue was erected in 1906 to honor the Hungarian revolution against the Habsburgs from 1848.




Statue of George Washington, City Park, Budapest, Hungary by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest-Nyugati Railway Terminal*

It is one of the three main railway terminals in Budapest, Hungary. It lies at the intersection of Grand Boulevard and Váci Avenue.




Nyugati Pályaudvar by kcharnick, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest-Nyugati Railway Terminal
*



Budapest Nyugati pályaudvar by T. Attila, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Nyugati tér side street - BUdapest Hungary by temp13rec., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest Ferenc Liszt International Airport*

As a civil airport was opened in 1950 and in 2012 it has a traffic of 8,504,020 passengers.




Liszt Ferenc International Airport by The Hungarian Girl, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk Mountains - View from Haromkő point
*



Bükk Mountains - View from Haromkő point - Hungary by temp13rec., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zemplén Mountains / Tokaj Mountains*




Landscape in the Zemplen mountains by kgyt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zemplén Mountains / Tokaj Mountains
*



Zemplén Mountains (Hungary) - Tree in the afternoon sun by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forest in Zemplén Mountains / Tokaj Mountains*




Zemplén Mountains (Hungary) - Remote forest by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pumkin field at the edge of Zemplén Mountains*




Zemplén Mountains (Hungary) - Pumpkin field 2 by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárospatak ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Sárospatak by Cimm, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárospataki citadel ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Pataki vár by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárospatak ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county -Makovecz Imre buildings*




Makovecz Imre buildings - weird designed houses - Sárospatak Hungary by temp13rec., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Erdőbénye ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Erdőbénye Tavasz_napos pano by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sátoraljaújhely ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Sátoraljaújhely_pano 9esbol by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sátoraljaújhely ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Sátoraljaújhely - sétáló utca by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sátoraljaújhely ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

''St. Stephen'' church




Sátoraljaújhely - nagytemplom, 2010_09_21 by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sátoraljaújhely ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

''Saint Stephen'' chapel




Szent István kápolna, Sátoraljaújhely by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Great Hungarian Plain - The Puszta*




Great Hungarian Plain. Hungary by wgsiesser, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Panorama of the St. Imre square in Csepel, Budapest by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest, Csepel - small Duna shore reflections 3 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kőszeg ,Vas county -''Sacred Heart of Jesus'' church*

The church was designed by Viennese architect Ludwig Schöne and was built between 1892 and 1894 in place of the old Korona Hotel on the main square.




Kőszeg - Sacred Heart Church 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kőszeg ,Vas county -''Sacred Heart of Jesus'' church*

interior




Kőszeg - Sacred Heart Church from inside by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Hungarian Railway Museum*

The museum was opened in 2000 and it covers more than 70,000 square meters and it features over one hundred exhibits, including railway vehicles and equipment.




Hungarian Railway Museum, Budapest, Hungary by NZ/x, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kisvárda ,Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*




Kisvárda, Hungary by NZ/x, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Megyeri Bridge *

...previously known as the Northern M0 Danube bridge, is a cable-stayed bridge that spans the River Danube between Buda and Pest.The bridge cost 63 billion forints (approx. US$ 300M) to build, and was officially opened on September 30, 2008.




Megyeri Bridge aerial view, Budapest by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Megyeri Bridge at night*




Megyeri híd by Noncsi_85, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Heroes square*




Heroes square by Noncsi_85, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Magyarpolány , Veszprém county*




Magyarpolány by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Magyarpolány , Veszprém county*




Peasant House by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Magyarpolány , Veszprém county*




Traditional Hungarian peasant house, Magyarpolány (Bakony) by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Statue of Imre Nagy*




Bronze Statue of Imre Nagy, Hungarian ex. Prime Minister by imre.farago, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bárdudvarnok ,Somogy county*




IMG_4173 by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szenna ,Somogy county*




Szenna  by Berni&Csabi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Somló castle ,Veszprém county*




Somló vár by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Liberty Bridge*




Green Carpet (Liberty Bridge) by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Styles of Budapest Architecture by NZ/x, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Martonvásár , Fejér county -Kindergarten*




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pilisszentkereszt ,Pest county*




Pilisszentkereszt by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Rózsadomb by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Fővám tér házai by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest
*




Futó utca by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mária Valéria Bridge*

The Mária Valéria bridge joins Esztergom in Hungary and Štúrovo in Slovakia, across the River Danube. The bridge is some 500 metres in length. It is named after Archduchess Marie Valerie of Austria.

more info




Mária Valéria híd by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*M1 motorway*




Shiny new motorway by Martin Q, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pinnye ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




Untitled by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szekszárd vineyard*




Szekszárdi szőlők / Szekszárd vineyard - Hungary by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zamárdi ,Somogy county*




Tihany Zamárdiból nézve - Hungary by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihany ,Veszprém county*




tó a tóban by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihany abbey*




Tihany by KomiKite, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihany abbey (interior)*




Tihany Abbey by HubbleColor {Zolt}, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vászoly, Veszprém county*




Vászoly - Hungary by .e.e.e., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest - Balna from outside at night 2013 - 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kalocsa ,Bács-Kiskun county*




P1260209 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kalocsa ,Bács-Kiskun county*




P1260202 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kalocsa ,Bács-Kiskun county
*



Rhine Main Danube - towns/cities by wonky knee, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata ,Komárom-Esztergom county*




Calvary-hill in Tata / Hungary by toma.f, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csákvár ,Fejér county -Esterházy castle*




Esterházy-castle in Csákvár / Hungary by toma.f, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Sightseeing Bus*




Oldtimer Ikarus 630, sightseeing bus, Budapest, Hungary by NZ/x, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gelse ,Zala county*




A Falu by geher2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gelse ,Zala county*




Gelse II by geher2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Búslak-major ,Zala county*




A Major by geher2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eger ,Heves county -Archbishop's Garden (Hungarian:Érsekkert)*

It is a park in Eger, Hungary, that covers about 12 hectares.
It was created on the area of a former hunting ground. The park walls were built by Bishop Esterházy and it was opened to the public in 1919.




Eger, Érsekkert by NZ/x, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Felsőrajk ,Zala county*




Színpompa by geher2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest_217 by hekmac, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest_039 by hekmac, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár ,Vas county*




Sárvár 032 by Tamás Grósz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár ,Vas county
*




Sárvár 026 by Tamás Grósz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

Count István Széchenyi de Sárvár-Felsővidék monument




Budapest, Hongrie: monument au comte István Széchenyi de Sárvár-felsővidék by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár ,Vas county -Nádasdy castle*




Sárvár by tdmsarvar, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár ,Vas county -Nádasdy castle*




Sárvár - Nádasdy castle by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Üröm ,Pest county -Crypt chapel of Alexandra Pavlovna Romanova*




Crypt chapel of Alexandra Pavlovna Romanova by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vasvár ,Vas county*

Beer house ,built in 1750.




Vasvár, old beer house by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vasvár ,Vas county -Dominican Church and Monastery*




Vasvár, Dominican Church and Monastery by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vasvár ,Vas county -Dominican Church (interior)*




Vasvár. Dominican Church and Monastery - interior by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zsennye ,Vas county -Zsennye Mansion*

The first mention says it was a manor-house in the Middle Ages, then it was rebuilt in1867 from renessaince and baroque styles in a romantic style. Still renessaince window remains can be seen on some walls. Today it's a workshop for artists - mainly for painters and musicians, with ateliers and instruments like pianos, though also used of authors.




Back side of Bezerédj Mansion, Zsennye/Kastély by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kisterenye ,Nógrád county*

Old peasant houses, built around 1860.




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Somló vineyards ,Veszprém county*




Somló vine-lands - winery by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Medieval abbey church of Türje ,Zala county*

It was built by French masters around 1230 and has remained almost unchanged. Originally Romanesque, it was subsequently refurbished in an early Gothic style. In the 16th century the building suffered damage several times and was restored only in the 18th century. In the train of reconstruction the originally semicircular sanctuary was rendered square, a chapel was attached to the north side, and the porch received a Baroque frame.




Medieval abbey church of Türje by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Türje ,Zala county*




Türje, baroque monastery by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Győr ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county
*
Originally a Baroque construction, which was transformed in 1826 according to Anton Fruhmann's design. It has been being the headquarters of the Lloyd General Commercial Company, Győr, that's where the name comes from. The present outlook is from 1950.

Mary Column, erected by Archbishop Lipót Kolonich to commemorate the recapture of Buda from the Ottomans in 1686.




Lloyd Building with Mary Column at Győr by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Győr*

With the river Rába and Carmelite Parish Church.






Győr Detail by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác ,Pest county*




Vác by brumi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nógrád village ,Nógrád County*




My favorite village; Nógrád / Hungary by toma Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest II. by NDetti, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -The Bálna building *

Bálna is a commercial, cultural, entertainment and leisure centre.
It is called the “Bálna” (meaning “whale”) because of its shape.




Bálna by Gergely Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -The Bálna building* 




Budapest - Balna from outside at night 2013 - 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -The Bálna building* 




Budapest - The Balna building from inside in 2013 dec. - 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Gresham Palace in the sunset by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - Hadik Café*




Hadik Kávéház - Hadik Café by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kaposvár ,Somogy county*




Kaposvár by Gergely Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zsámbék, Pest County -Zsámbék Premontre monastery church*




Zsámbék Premontre monastery church by toma Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Öskü ,Veszprém county*

The rotunda stands in the centre of the village on the top of the hill.The rotunda of Öskü is a singularity in Hungary. Probably it was built in the 11th-12th century.




The rotunda in Öskü / Hungary by toma Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csesznek ,Veszprém county*




Village atmosphere in Csesznek / Hungary by toma Ξ, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csesznek castle*




Csesznek castle by magika14, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kalocsa ,Bács-Kiskun county*




Statue outside Kalocsa Cathedral by Espino Family, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kalocsa ,Bács-Kiskun county*




Kalocsa Hungary. Restored family home by Nancy Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balaton*




Balaton autumn by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pilisszentkereszt ,Pest county*

Danube from Dobogókő




Danube from Dobogókő by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mátra mountains*




Mátra landscape by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mátra mountains*




Monument gate by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csókakő ,Fejér county*




Csókakő by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Börzsöny Mountains*




Börzsöny, after winter by gregoriosz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szekszárd ,Tolna county -Church of King Béla*

Szekszárd (German: Sechshard, Croatian: Seksar) is a city in Hungary and the capital of Tolna county. By population, Szekszárd is the smallest county capital in Hungary (33,720 as of 2011); by area, it is the second smallest (96.27 km2)




Szekszard Bela teri Templom by katka.szabo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szekszárd ,Tolna county *




Szekszárd by Norina07, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szekszárd ,Tolna county*




1 by Norina07, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét ,Bács-Kiskun county*

Kecskemét (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈkɛtʃkɛmeːt]) is a city in the central part of Hungary. It is the 8th largest city in the country, and the county seat of Bács-Kiskun.

The name of the city stems from the Hungarian word kecske, meaning "goat".




Kecskemét - Hungary by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét ,Bács-Kiskun county
*



Kecskemét - Hungary by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét ,Bács-Kiskun county*




Kecskemét - Hungary by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét ,Bács-Kiskun county*




Cifrapalota, Kecskemét - Hungary by Emmanuel Dyan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét International Air Show*

2010




Kecskemét_2010 by Csizmazia Akos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Várpalota, Veszprém county*




Októberi reggelen by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Várpalota, Veszprém county*




December by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest
*



Budapest by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest. The Danube by TudorSeulean, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Budapest Parliament by TudorSeulean, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Danube river*




Danube river by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest
*



Fények by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




City Lights by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom,Komárom-Esztergom county
*
Kis-Duna (Small Danube) Palace




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

I really appreciate your work. Really nice updates here with new and less known places from Hungary. Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

View over the Danube from Esztergom Basilica


by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Esztergom*

by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ Nice photos Bogdy :cheers2:



*Bükk Mountains*

Location of Bükk Mountains within physical subdivisions of Hungary




Bükk Mountains (Hungary) - Tarkő by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk Mountains*




Bükk Mountains (Hungary) - Old guard house by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lillafüred ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

Officially it is a part of Miskolc, actually it is almost 12 kilometres away from the city, in the Bükk Mountains. Lillafüred is a popular tourist resort.




Bükk Mountains (Hungary) - Lillafüred by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lillafüred ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

Palace Hotel -some info about the hotel




Hotel Palota in Lillafüred by NjCs58, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserhát Mountains*

Its highest point is the Naszály with an elevation of 654 metres above sea level.

Location of the Cserhát Mountains




Cserhát évinditó túra - 5390 by CsabX, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserhát Mountains*




Cserhát évinditó túra - 5387 by CsabX, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserhát Mountains*




Fields and forests - Cserhát Hike (Hungary) by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sirok village ,Heves county*

It has a population of 2,100 inhabitants.Today it is most known for its 13th-century castle ruins.




Cycling trip Day 2 - View from the castle by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sirok village ,Heves county*




Cycling trip Day 2 - Sirok from the castle by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The ruins of the castle*




Siroki Vár - Castle of Sirok by Adam Tomkó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Matthias Church *

According to church tradition, it was originally built in Romanesque style in 1015. The current building was constructed in the florid late Gothic style in the second half of the 14th century and was extensively restored in the late 19th century.




DSC_0015 by Mr:Karax, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gödöllő ,Pest county*

Royal Palace




Kastély és hold - Palace and moon by Adam Tomkó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mogyoróska village,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Bála - Bale by Adam Tomkó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárospatak ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén County*




Refi by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Budapest -Matthias Church *
> 
> According to church tradition, it was originally built in Romanesque style in 1015. The current building was constructed in the florid late Gothic style in the second half of the 14th century and was extensively restored in the late 19th century.


and this is the interior


by me


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Hungarian Parliament by usabin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Meanwhile in Budapest... by AZso, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Öreg ,Komárom-Esztergom county*





Öreg-tó, Tata by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Regéc ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén County*




Regéc by Adam Tomkó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Regéc ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Regéci vár - Castle of Regéc by Adam Tomkó, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Regéc ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Nagy-Péter-mennykő by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Regéc ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Regéci vár by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pálháza, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




P1050026 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pálháza, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Szarvaskút, Pálháza by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ómassa, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Látó-kövek, Szentlélek by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alacska ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*











over the village of Alacska ,by motorospocok -Panoramio


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tiszalök ,Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*




Tiszalök Power Station, Far End View by Istvan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom, Komárom-Esztergom county*

''St. Anne'' Church (also known as "Round Church")




Szent Anna plébániatemplom by gabesas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csobánka ,Pest county*




Csobánka by Főzy István, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Uppony, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Upponyi-szoros by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest -Liberty Bridge*




liberty bridge by TheArgentinian, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pilisszentkereszt, Pest county*




PA215742-1 by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Döbrönte ,Veszprém county*




Himfy vár-2 by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Döbrönte ,Veszprém county*




P1040596 by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hajduszoboszlo ,Hajdú-Bihar county*




Hajduszoboszlo indoors, Hungary by capreoara, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged ,Csongrád county*




Balázs Papdi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Balázs Papdi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nagymaros, Pest county*




Balázs Papdi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kengyel ,Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok county*




Balázs Papdi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tab, Somogy county*




Romeodesign


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungarian Parliament Building *

interior











Romeodesign


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungarian Parliament Building *

changing of the guard











Romeodesign


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Tisza, Heves county*

It is the largest artificial lake in Hungary. It is located at the southeastern edge of Heves county, next to counties Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hajdú-Bihar and Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok.
As part of the ongoing Tisza River flood control project, it was built in 1973. Its filling was finished in the 1990s, resulting a 127 km² lake.











puszta.com


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zagyva river*

Its length is 179 km, and drains an area of about 5,677 km². The source is near Salgótarján in Nógrád county. It flows through the towns of Bátonyterenye, Pásztó, Hatvan and Jászberény and flows into the Tisza River at Szolnok.




Csaba Molnar


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zagyva river*




snkdvd


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csobánka, Pilis Mountains, Pest county*

Csobánka is located in the Pilis Mountains which is a National Park in Hungary.




Elisabeth Antal


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Elisabeth Antal


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szarvaskő, Heves county*




snkdvd


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Julie Kertesz


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




Julie Kertesz


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bélapátfalva, Heves county*




snkdvd


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bélapátfalva, Heves county*




Máté Makarész


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk National Park*




snkdvd


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk National Park*




snkdvd


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mályinka, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county *




snkdvd


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




László János


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kemenessömjén, Vas county*




László János


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Váchartyán, Pest county*

Gosztonyi mansion




László János


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budakeszi, Pest county*




András Fülöp


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budakeszi, Pest county*

Himnusz sculpture




László János


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hungarian National Gallery, Buda castle, Budapest*

Altarpiece of the church of Sabinov, Slovakia











jekely.blogspot.ro/


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Kecskemét, Bács-Kiskun county*
> 
> It is the 8th largest city in the country, and the county seat of Bács-Kiskun.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these pictures of my hometown, I'm really grateful for that. But I have to note that actually this is the least interesting building we have in the main square.  True the former Synagogue in your other post is one of them but there are many others we cherish.


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Just to underline that here's the Art nouveau style Cifra Palota (Fancy Palace):








by Zoltán Bagyinszki


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét, Bács-Kiskun county *

City Hall




Emmanuel DYAN


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sopron, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




Emmanuel DYAN


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sopron, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




Emmanuel DYAN


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sopron, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




Emmanuel DYAN


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sopron, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




Emmanuel DYAN


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lébény ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county*

It has a Romanesque monastic church commenced in 1208.




janosmajor


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




janosmajor


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihany, Veszprém county*




janosmajor


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tihany, Veszprém county*




janosmajor


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bonnya, Somogy county*




janosmajor


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alsópáhok, Zala county*




janosmajor


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Kecskemét, Bács-Kiskun county
> 
> City Hall
> 
> ...


thanks dude kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Környe, Komárom-Esztergom county*




Csilla Sövenyhazy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Forest in Bükk mountains*




Csilla Sövenyhazy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bánk, Nógrád county*




vojteat


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bakonyszücs, Veszprém county*




Brave Lemming


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Somogyvár, Somogy county*

Benedictine monastery from the XI century




Csilla Sövenyhazy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nagycenk, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*

In the garden of Széchenyi castle...




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nagycenk, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*

Railway station




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mátra mountains*




gregoriosz


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mátra mountains*




Zoli Vécsi Nagy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székesfehérvár, Fejér county*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

• Margaret Bridge




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nagyesztergár, Veszprém county*

• Purgly Curia (Former Ányos Mansion)- Built in baroque style around 1770, some parts were rebuilt in the early 20th century.




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zirc, Veszprém county*

• Cistercian Abbey and Monastery




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Győr ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county *

• The city is the sixth largest in Hungary, and one of the seven main regional centres of the country.





elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Győr *

• Probst House, 16th-18th century




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Öskü ,Veszprém county*

• The rotunda stands in the centre of the village on the top of the hill.The rotunda of Öskü is a singularity in Hungary. Probably it was built in the 11th-12th century.




Henri


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

• Kiscelli castle




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom ,Komárom-Esztergom county*

• Synagogue built in 1888.




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Esztergom*




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csempeszkopács, Vas county*

Roman-catholic church built in the 13th century.




elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk mountains*




Roland Tóth


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk mountains*




Nick and Rosemary Cady


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk mountains - near Bélapátfalva*




Roland Tóth


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bélapátfalva, Heves county*

The town is located inside the Eger river valley at an altitude of 311 meters above sea level. Facing the town is the Bél-kő mountain which rises 811 meters and is one of the highest peaks of the Bükk mountains.




Máté Makarész


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bélapátfalva, Heves county*

Lake Völgyi




Peter Fodor


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bélapátfalva, Heves county*

Medieval Arpadian Age church (the best preserved Romanesque church building in Hungary), formerly part of a Cistercian abbey. 
The church was built after 1232 and later modified in Gothic style. The façade is notable for its Romanesque portal and the interplay between grey and reddish stone rows. The abbey to the South of the church was destroyed in the 16th century, and only its ruins remain.





The ruins of the abbey


elinor04


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bélapátfalva, Heves county*



The church


Roland Tóth


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

Hungarian Parliament Buiding




Dennis Jarvis


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gödre, Somogy county*




.e.e.e.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lothárd, Baranya county*




.e.e.e.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzsák / Budžak, Somogy county*

The village is more than 500 years old, with flourishing heritage of folklore, architectural traditions. After the Turkish Wars in Hungary (bw. 1526–1686) over Hungarians several Dalmatian, Illirian, Croatian families settled in the village and the traditions were synthesised.




Joe Poldi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzsák / Budžak, Somogy county*




Joe Poldi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buzsák / Budžak, Somogy county*




.e.e.e.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

Matthias Church




Komjáthy István


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zsámbék, Pest county*




Jamie Kaiser


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zsámbék, Pest county*




Jamie Kaiser


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs, Baranya county*




Anikó Sere


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dörgicse, Veszprém county*

It consists of three hamlets (Felsõdörgicse, Alsódörgicse and Kisdörgicse) built on separate hills 4.3 km (2.7 m) north of Lake Balaton. Dörgicse is famous for the wine productionand its three medieval churches which were devastated during the Turkish wars in the 16th and 17th centuries.




Szabolcs Sélley


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dörgicse, Veszprém county*




Zsolt Sebesi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Balaton*




Szabolcs Sélley


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Balaton*




Grand Parc - Bordeaux, France


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paloznak, Veszprém county*

It was first mentioned in the Veszprém Valley Monastery's Deed of Gift around 970 a. D. According to archaeological findings the place was inhabited since 5000 years. According to the 2001 census, population is about 401 people (2008 estimation is 440). The village is famous about preserving the traditional settlement structure of the Balaton-highlands. Locals make a living from wine and tourism.




Balazs Ari


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mór, Fejér county*




k a m o


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mór, Fejér county*

Lamberg castle




Rainer Beel


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mór, Fejér county*




Zsolt Andrasi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Eger, Heves county*




Patriarca Andrea


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk National Park*




Patriarca Andrea


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükk National Park*




๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ároktő, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Katalin Szomolányi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Seregélyes, Fejér county*

Zichy-Hadik Castle (1822)




Tamas F


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tác, Fejér county*

In the time of Roman Empire it was known as Gorsium-Herculia. An open-air museum presents the ruins.




Peti Vizy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mezőtúr, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok county*

The town was founded in the Middle Ages and it was called Túr after the river Berettyó, which was formerly named Túr. Later it was named Mezőtúr (mező means field, referring to the good soil of the Great Plain.)




Tamás Soltész


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alcsútdoboz, Fejér county*




Zoltán Endrédi


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kallósd, Zala county*

Round chapel




Lutz Koch


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalaegerszeg, Zala county*

The first written mentions of the town are as Egerscug (1247) and Egerszeg (1293); the name means "alder-tree corner" and is probably a reference to the town's situation in the angle where two rivers meet.




Umberto Pezzetta


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalaegerszeg, Zala county*

Göcseji village museum




László Jóna


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szombathely, Vas county*

The name Szombathely is from Hungarian szombat, "Saturday" and hely, "place", referring to its status as a market town, and the medieval markets held on Saturday every week.




zneppi, the photo freak


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szombathely, Vas county*

1951 -> 2011




Kerényi Zoltán


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szombathely, Vas county*




Istvan


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szombathely, Vas county*




Istvan


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nagylózs ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




Gabó


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Balaton*




z e d s p i c s™


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Balaton*




z e d s p i c s™


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Balaton*




z e d s p i c s™


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalaszentgrót, Zala county*




Zoltan A


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalaszentgrót, Zala county*




Zsolt Czillinger


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalavár, Zala county*




Gábor Tikos


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalavár, Zala county*




Zsolt Czillinger


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zalavár, Zala county*

Lake Kis-Balaton




Nuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kölked, Baranya county*




Nuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siklós, Baranya county*

The castle




Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siklós, Baranya county*

The castle




Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Siklós, Baranya county*

Mosque 




Andra Moclinda-Bucuţa


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Vác, Pest county*

Nagypréposti Palace



Attila Terbócs


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bakony Mountains*


Ferenc Gáspár


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kunhegyes*, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok county

The Calvinist church









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3381288


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kunhegyes*, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok county








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11852950


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tiszakécske*, Bács-Kiskun county

The City Hall 








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44793788


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tiszakécske*, Bács-Kiskun county









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44793785


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Egerlövő, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*









Tiberius Gallus


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lázbérci reservoir*, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county

Lázbérci-víztároló by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pálházi railway*, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county


Pálházi kisvasút by Roland_78, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tapolca, Veszprém county*

Tapolca by molamoni, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tapolca*
Tapolca-6 by Norci, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ráckeve, Pest county*
Ráckeve by Klinne, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mária Valéria Bridge, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Mária Valéria Bridge by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*The Danube between Esztergom and Štúrovo*, Komárom-Esztergom county

The Danube at Esztergom by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Keszthely*, Zala county

The railway station

Keszthely / Hungary by somkuti, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Eger*, Heves county

Eger, Hungary by MJR96, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged, Csongrád county *




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged, Csongrád county *




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Lake Öreg (=Old lake)




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Lake Öreg (=Old lake)




Tata, Öreg-tó by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szatymaz ,Csongrád county*




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gyermely, Komárom-Esztergom county*




Gyermely by KKriszB, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gyermely, Komárom-Esztergom county*




Gyermely (Hongria) - 18FEB09 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Komárom-Esztergom county*

Road between Szomor and Bajna




Between Szomor and Bajna, Hungary. by DavidSagat, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mezőhegyes, Békés county*




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szokolya, Pest county*




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pilismarót, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Ship cemetery




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pilismarót, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Ship cemetery




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükkszentkereszt / Nová Huta ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

The village is situated in the Bükk Mountains, at a height of 520 to 620 m above sea level. The municipality is partially inside Bükk National Park. About 20% of the inhabitants are of Slovak ethnicity.




Novemberi reggel Bükkszentkereszten by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lábatlan, Komárom-Esztergom county*




Karvai Fotózás 24 by gerecsefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lábatlan, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Reformed church




Református templom - Lábatlan by endredi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác, Pest county*

It has a population of 33,475 inhabitants.




Vác (158) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tatabánya, Komárom-Esztergom County*

It is a city of 67,753 inhabitants in northwestern Hungary, in the Central Transdanubian region.



*Tulip House*

Built in 1922, architect: Ede Torockai Wigand and Béla Jánszky. Torockai Wigand created a unique synthesis of Art Nouveau, Hungarian rural architecture and modern building technologies in the early 20th century.



Hungarian Art Nouveau/Secession building by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged-Tápé, Csongrád county*

Tápé was a village until 1973 when it was annexed to the city of Szeged.




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Veszprém*
Veszprém, Viadukt by mega4000, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tihany, Veszprém county*

The Benedictine monastery. It was established in 1055 by King Andrew I. He was burried and his crypt is there.

Tihany by KomiKite, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tihany, Veszprém county*

Spring at Tihany, Lake Balaton by DenesG1-still off, computerproblems, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Eger, Heves county*

Eger by LintSzosz, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Jellinek House, Budapest*, a house in Art Nouveau style

Jellinek House, capital by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Art-Nouveau in Budapest. Personally, I love Art-Nouveau, and hungarian secession style looks great

Budapest, Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Art nouveau rooftop by yanosso, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Eger, Heves county*

Egri tetők by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Gyor, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*

The City Hall

Győri városháza by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hollókő, Nógrád county*

This is an ethnographic village in Hungary and it is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. Its name means "Raven-stone" in Hungarian

Holloko by BermudezLievano, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Battonya, Békés county*

The Catholic Cathedral

Catholic Temple Of Battonya by Attila Pasek, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Battonya, Békés county*

Battonya vasútállomása / Battonya train station by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Őriszentpéter, Vas county*

Romanesque church

Őriszentpéter, Árpád-kori templom HDR by fejesb, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Őrségi Nemzeti Park, Vas county*

Őrségi Nemzeti Park (19) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Őrségi Nemzeti Park, Vas county*

Őrségi Nemzeti Park (8) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lovászi hills, Zala county*

Lovászi hegy by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Lovászi hills, Zala county*
hilltop in autumn by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Zalaegerszeg - Hodos (Slovenia) railway at Őriszentpéter, Vas county*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged, Csongrád county*




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

^^@ *Zalaegerszeg - Hodos (Slovenia) railway at Őriszentpéter, Vas county*

The line from Zalaegerszeg to Hodos was closed during communist era, and in 80ies it was dismantled. The Hungarian-Yugoslavian railway connection was kept in other border crossing points as *Murakeresztúr, Gyékényes or Magyarbóly*. After the fall of Yugoslavia in 90ies when Slovenia became an independent state, they noticed that they don't have a railway connection with the newly formed state Slovenia. So, the railway was rebuild and opened in 2001.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bükkszentkereszt / Nová Huta ,Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

It is a village and mountain resort in , Hungary. The village is situated in the Bükk Mountains, at a height of 520 to 620 m above sea level. The municipality is partially inside Bükk National Park. About 20% of the inhabitants are of Slovak ethnicity.




Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kecskemét , Bács-Kiskun county*

The name of the city stems from the Hungarian word kecske, meaning "goat".




IMG_5057 by fejesb, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Velemér, Vas county*

Arpadian age church



Velemér, Árpád-kori templom by fejesb, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tisza river near Szentes, Csongrád county*



Tisza by Aradi Ferenc, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csengersima, Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*

13th century Romanesqe church



Csengersima - Hungary by Gabó, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pannonhalma, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*

The Benedictine Pannonhalma Archabbey

t was founded in 996 by Prince Géza the father of Saint Stephen, and it is famous because Saint Martin of Tours is believed to have been born at the foot of this hill. This is the second largest territorial abbey in the world, after the one in Monte Cassino and it is a part of UNESCO World Heritage.

Kloesterreich-Erzabtei-Pannonhalma_2012 by kloesterreich, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pannonhalma*

Kloesterreich-Erzabtei-Pannonhalma_2012 by kloesterreich, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drégely castle, Nógrád county*

The ruin of Drégely Castle sits on a 440 metres (1,440 ft) high peak of the Börzsöny mountains.
It was built in the 13th century and was in use until 1575.




Drégely vára az egykori sánc felől by AZso, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drégely castle, Nógrád county*




A vár belső része (ami maradt belőle) by AZso, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balassagyarmat, Nógrád county*

In 2001 Balassagyarmat had 18,474 inhabitants. The population were homogeneous with Hungarian majority (Magyars 98%, Romani 2%).
It was the seat of the Nógrád comitatus.




P1160053 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balassagyarmat, Nógrád county*




P1160077 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balassagyarmat, Nógrád county*

Town Hall




P1160050 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Balassagyarmat, Nógrád county*




The lake in fall by peter.gulyas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserhátsurány, Nógrád county*




P1160174 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserhátsurány, Nógrád county*




P1160182 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserhátsurány, Nógrád county*



P1160171 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aquincum*

The ancient city of Aquincum was situated on the northeastern borders of the Pannonia province within the Roman Empire. The ruins of the city can be found today in Budapest.



P1150987 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aquincum*



P1150990 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárszentmihály, Fejér county*

Zichy Mansion - built in the 18th century, rebuilt in 1816 and 1864.




Decayed Zichy Mansion by elinor04 back again, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár, Vas county*

Sár means "mud" in Hungarian, and vár means "castle". The latter is a common ending for settlement names.




P1270406 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár, Vas county*

Nádasdy Castle - The first Hungarian book, The New Testament of 1541, was printed here.



P1270410 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sárvár, Vas county*

Nádasdy Castle 



P1270422 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Székesfehérvár ,Fejér county*

Lutheran church 

It was built in 1932.Architect: Sándy Gyula (1868-1953).
Decorated with stylized Hungarian folk motifs, showing the influence of old Hungarian/Transylvanian church architecture.




Hungarian Art Deco by elinor04 back again, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




P1270477 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




P1270455 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




P1270396 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

Art Nouveau building from 1902




Budapest Art Nouveau, 1902 by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csongrád ,Congrád county*

Öregvá area (old castle)




View along a cobbled street of the old Fisherman's village with it's old 17th century thatched fisherman's cottages near to the banks of the river Tisza in Csongrad, Hungary. by richardtoy58, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csongrád ,Congrád county*

Öregvá area (old castle)




17th century thatached cottage of the Fisherman's Village in old part of the town of Csongrad, Hungary by richardtoy58, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged, Csongrád county*

''Saint Roch'' Roman-Catholic church




Exterior view of the Roman Catholic Church of St Roch, in Szeged, Hungary by richardtoy58, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged, Csongrád county*

''Saint Roch'' Roman-Catholic church - interior




Interior view up the central aisle of the Nave in the Roman Catholic Church of St Roch, in Szeged, Hungary by richardtoy58, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szeged, Csongrád county*

The National Theatre - interior




The Auditorium as seen from the stage of The National Theatre of Szeged (Szegedi Nemzeti Szinhaz) in Szeged, Hungary. by richardtoy58, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest Metro*

M4 line




M4 by sasvari.tamas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




116/365 by tothandras, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nógrád, Nógrád county*

Lake Bajdázói




Bajdázói tó by brumi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szombathely, Vas county*

Village museum




Múzeumfalú Szombathelyen by Attila Berzlánovich, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buda Hills, Pest county*




Tarnai pihenő by brumi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buda Hills, Pest county*




Erdei tisztás by brumi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*

Pesthidegkút




Pesthidegkút by sonofsteppe, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Remeteszőlős, Pest county*




Remeteszőlős from Buda hills by aGinger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




P1270481 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




P1270479 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




P1270471 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Celldömölk, Vas county*




P1270472 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ölbő, Vas county*




P1270432 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ölbő, Vas county*

''St. Nicholas'' roman-catholic church




P1270433 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ölbő, Vas county*




P1270429 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nagysimonyi, Vas county*




Nagysimonyi temploma by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ság Mountain, Vas county* 

It is a volcanic hill in western Hungary that was formed about five million years ago.




108 Ság-hegy by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sitke, Vas county*

*The manor of the Felsõbüki Nagy family* was built on the slope near the settlement, originally in baroque style. Later, in 1851 it was rebuilt in romantic style.
After nationalization it would be a school for a long time, until in 1982 two families volunteered to have it renovated. It has been operating as a manor hotel since 1983.




Kastély főkapu by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sitke, Vas county*




Ma fogadó by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




P1270386 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




P1270394 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budakeszi, Pest county*




View from Budakeszi Wildlife park by Andras, Fulop, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budakeszi, Pest county*

Himnusz sculpture




P1260952 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vál, Fejér county*

Ürményi Mansion, built in 1780




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Türje, Zala county*

Medieval abbey church

One of the earliest Premonstratensian abbey churches, it was built by French masters around 1230 and has remained almost unchanged. Originally Romanesque, it was subsequently refurbished in an early Gothic style. In the 16th century the building suffered damage several times and was restored only in the 18th century.




Medieval abbey church of Türje, monastery and baroque granary by elinor04, on Flickr



• A more detailed presentation of this church here


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bóly, Baranya county*




230 Bóly by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bóly, Baranya county*




231 Bóly by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gyula, Békés county*




302 Gyula by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Túristvándi, Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*





371 Túristvándi by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Túristvándi, Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*




Untitled by kekszilva, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Csenger, Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county*





362 Csenger by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rakaca, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




450 Rakaca-víztározó by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ragály, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Ragály by veinertzsolt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ragály, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

Balassa castle or Yelow castle (Sárga kastély in Hungarian)




462 Ragály by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Chapel on Kalvaria hill




Hungary, Tata by jenonhungary, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Kalvaria hill




Hungary, Tata by jenonhungary, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tata, Komárom-Esztergom county*




Hungary, Tata by jenonhungary, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs, Baranya county*

It is the fifth largest city of Hungary, located on the slopes of the Mecsek mountains in the south-west of the country, close to its border with Croatia. It is the administrative and economical centre of Baranya county. Pécs is also the seat of the Roman Catholic Diocese of Pécs.




Pécs by krisznice, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs, Baranya county*




Thunderstorm in Pécs, Hungary 2013. NEW EDIT by chris0878, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs, Baranya county*

Zsolnay Cultural Quarter




PÉCS by jenonhungary, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs, Baranya county*

Old street musician




Pécs by Hindrik S, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tokaj, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

It is the centre of the famous Tokaj-Hegyalja wine district where the world famous Tokaji wine is produced.




Tokaj 2010. 10. 1-3. 070 by Trychydts, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tokaj, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Tokaj by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tokaj, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Tokaj by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tokaj, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Tokaj by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tállya, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

As of the census of 2001, there are 2205 people residing in the village; 98.4% Magyars, 1.3% Romani, and 0.3% other.




Tállya by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vizsoly, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*



Vizsoly (Hungary) photos by Imre Solt, 25/September/2008 by imredubai, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vizsoly, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

The church was built in the 13th century. In the 14th century it was expanded and decorated with murals, one of which depicts a well-known legend about King Saint Ladislaus saving a girl from a Cumanian warrior who kidnapped her. There are about 50 churches in Hungary where paintings inspired by this event exist.




Vizsoly by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Füzér, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Füzér by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Füzér, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




P1050013 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Füzér, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Füzér by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Füzér, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*



*The Castle*

It is one of the earliest private fortresses in Hungary, originally built at the beginning of the 13th century. In 1389 it came to the possession of the palatine line of the Perényi family. After the defeat at Mohács, the crown was hidden here by Péter Perényi. The castle chapel, still making an imposing sight, was built in the 15th century is. In the mid-16th century palaces were reconstructed in renaissance style.




P1050011 by lászló jános2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Karcsa, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

Arpadian age romanesque church




Karcsa Árpád-kori templom by bodrogkozturizmus, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Szegi, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*




Szegi, Dusóczky Tamás by hael1234, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pácin, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county*

Mágocsy-castle




Pácin, Mágocsy-castle by bodrogkozturizmus, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*




DSC02075 by eryxcc, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest - Keleti railway station*

The building was constructed in eclectic style between 1881 and 1884 and was one of the most modern railway stations of Europe in that time. It was planned by Gyula Rochlitz and János Feketeházy. The main façade is adorned with two statues of James Watt and George Stephenson.




Adieu, Buda et Pest. by Flying Duetschman, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécel, Pest county*

Ráday Mansion

Built in 1722-1730 for Count Ráday Pál (1677–1733) and his son, Ráday Gedeon (1713–1792)
Enlarged in 1755-1770.
Architects: Mayerhoffer András and his son, János




Ráday Mansion, Pécel by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fót, Pest county*




Former Kindergarten near Fót church, by Ybl by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fót, Pest county*

Károlyi mansion

Built in 1830, rebuilt in 1850 by Ybl Miklós




Károlyi Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fót, Pest county*

Roman Catholic Church, built by Ybl Miklós between 1845 and 1855.




Fót church by Ybl by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác, Pest county*

Baroque iron gate of former bishop's palace




Vác by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vác, Pest county*




Rainy Easter in Vác by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Debrecen










őszi álomkép by **Melinda❧** via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Another from Debrecen










A Déri Múzeum by **Melinda❧** by **Melinda❧** via orangesmile


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great work on this thread! Hungary is gorgeous! :banana:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécs, Baranya county*

City Hall




vh2 by gocsal, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Öttevény, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




038 Öttevény by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mosonszentmiklós, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*




041 Mosonszentmiklós by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hédervár, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*

Park of Héderváry Mansion




Park of Héderváry Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bábolna, Komárom-Esztergom county*




034 Bábolna by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bábolna, Komárom-Esztergom county*

Arboretum




Babolna Arboretum by officialtoth, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pécsvárad castle, Baranya county*




243 Pécsvárad by kebalazs, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cserkút, Baranya county*




20070827 Cserkút by Jacco Wegenaar, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Feked, Baranya county*



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Hungarian Parliament from the Danube:*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fót, Pest county​

*Károlyi Mansion*

Built in 1830, rebuilt in 1850 by Ybl Miklós.



Károlyi Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Art Nouveau in Budapest​



> On the left: 1899-1901.: Postatakarékpénztár (bank building)
> Architects: Lechner Ödön & Baumgarten Sándor
> 
> On the right: 1900-1901
> Architects: Kármán Géza Aladár & Ullmann Gyula




Two kinds of Art Nouveau buildings by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Wellisch House​




> Neo-Renassaince, eclectic style building, built in 1891 for Wellisch Sándor and Wellisch Gyula.
> Architect: Illés Gyula (& Petschauer Gusztáv?)
> Building contractors: Wellisch Sándor, Wellisch Gyula
> Frieze under the eaves by Lotz Károly
> Note the date on the wall.




Wellisch House. Frieze by Lotz by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Héderváry Mansion​

*click on the photo or on the source to see informations about the mansion.




Héderváry Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécel, Pest county​


*Ráday Mansion*



> Built in 1722-1730 for Count Ráday Pál (1677–1733) and his son, Ráday Gedeon (1713–1792)
> Enlarged in 1755-1770.
> Architects: Mayerhoffer András and his son, János




Ráday Mansion, Pécel (and Youth Orchestra of Iisalmi from Finnland). by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Saint Elisabeth Church, Budapest










Photo from: wikipedia via Hungary Art and Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aquaworld Budapest










Photo from: Visit Budapest


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*A fine Art Nouveau palace on the banks of the Danube, Budapest:*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Millenáris Park, Budapest










Photo from: Visit Budapest


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> The Buda Castle in Budapest and the Széchenyi Chain Bridge.











Budapest, Hungary by SF Brit via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wow!!! 

Hungarian Parliament, Budapest on the colors of the Hungarian flag









Hungarian parliament with special colors by Zsolt Andrasi via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Adalbert's Basilica, Gran, Komarom-Esztergom









St. Adalbert's Basilica by LASZLO ILYES via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Esztergom



> Esztergom is a city in northern Hungary, 46 km north-west of the capital Budapest. It lies in Komárom-Esztergom county, on the right bank of the river Danube, which forms the border with Slovakia there.
> Esztergom was the capital of Hungary from the 10th till the mid-13th century when King Béla IV of Hungary moved the royal seat to Buda.
> 
> Esztergom is the seat of the Primate of the Roman Catholic Church in Hungary. It's also the official seat of the Constitutional Court of Hungary. The city has the Keresztény Múzeum, the largest ecclesiastical collection in Hungary.
> ...











271/365 by Ian McKenzie via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád, Pest county​



Situated north of Budapest on the right bank of the Danube in the Danube Bend, Visegrád has a population 1,864 as of 2010. Visegrád is famous for the remains of the Early Renaissance summer palace of King Matthias Corvinus of Hungary and the medieval citadel.



North Hungary / Visegrád by toma foto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Palkonya, Baranya county





Fishing on Palkonya by .e.e.e., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Palkonya, Baranya county




Palkonyai pincesor by hael1234, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Palkonya, Baranya county




organizmus by .e.e.e., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villány, Baranya county




Villánykövesdi pincesor by hael1234, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Hungarian Parliament (interior)




Hungarian National Assembly Hall, Budapest, Hungary by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen, Hajdú-Bihar county




SAM_0795 by fundaluk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion​

With space for 20,340 spectators, Nagyerdei stadion has the third largest capacity of any Hungarian football stadium and the second largest Hungarian League stadium. The stadium primarily hosts Debreceni Vasutas Sport Club's home matches. It was opened on 1 May 2014.




Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula, Békés county




210 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula, Békés county




618 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula, Békés county




211 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula, Békés county




206 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula, Békés county




060 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula Castle​



038 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula Castle




314 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula Castle




373 Gyula város by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Old house in Ádánd, Somogy county




Old house, Ádánd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ádánd - Csapody Mansion​


Built in the 1820s, late baroque -Zopf style.


Former Csapody Mansion, Ádánd. Explored #140 by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ádánd - Csapody Mansion




Former Csapody Mansion, Ádánd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​


City Hall


600 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​

The Train Station


675 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county




211 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county




123 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​


The Calvinist Great Church


260 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county




526 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Fron (Dec 4, 2008)

*Hungarian National Parks*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​




> Budapest view in sunset, seen from Buda Castle.
> Danube, Chain Bridge, Gresham Palace, St Stephen Basilica and Pest roofs.



Budapest roofs by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bicske, Fejér county​



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bicske, Fejér county




Arrival by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bicske, Fejér county




Turquoise. Explored #136 by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre, Pest county​



> Szentendre, St Peter-Paul Church (r.), and Orthodox Blagovestenska church (l.)




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ráckeve Orthodox Church, Pest county​



> Ráckeve, Hungary - Serbian Orthodox Monastery and Church of Our Lady.
> The church was constructed in Gothic style in 1487. The two side chapels date from the early 16th century, as does the lower section of the free-standing bell tower whose upper, Baroque-style section was finished by 1758. Frescos cover the walls.




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom Synagogue, Komárom-Esztergom county​



> built in 1888..Architect: Baumhorn Lipót




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Máriabesnyő, Gödöllő, Pest county​



Máriabesnyő - Shrine. Church and monastery by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Máriabesnyő, Gödöllő, Pest county




Máriabesnyő. Monastery by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Camaldolese Hermitage of Majk​


Majk, 18th c. Camaldolese Hermitage by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Camaldolese Hermitage of Majk​



Majk, 18th c. Camaldolese Hermitage by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Camaldolese Hermitage of Majk




Majk, 18th c. Camaldolese Hermitage by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vasvár, Vas county​



Walking down the street by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vasvár, Vas county​



Vasvár by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vasvár, Vas county​



> Vasvár. Dominican Church and Monastery
> Architectural style: Romanesque and Baroque. Built in 13th century. It was rebuilt in the 18th century, around 1770. Secondary structure in 1929-1930.




Vasvár, Dominican Monastery by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Döröske, Vas county​



> Döröske, *St Jacob Curch*. The village was mentioned for the first time in 1244, in the Charter of Béla IV. The Romanesque church is dating from the age of the Arpadian kings. It was founded in the 1270s by a local landowner family and was partly rebuilt in the 18th century, baroque interior.




Medieval, Arpadian Age church by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Döröske, Vas county


*St Jacob Curch - interior*​

Looking down by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county​



Vác, White Friars, Piarist Church and Town Hall by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county​



Vác, Baroque Calvary and Hermitage by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Some photos taken by me in Budapest

Károly körút
Károly körút by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

St. Rókus chapel on Rákóczi út

St. Rókus chapel, Budapest by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Károly körút*
Károly körút, Budapest by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dohány Street Synagogue*
Dohány Utcai Zsinagóga by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budapest seen from St. Stephan Basilica*
Budapest seen from St. Stephen's Basilica by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Budapest seen from St. Stephen's Basilica by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest:*








(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​



DSC09321 by jaғar ѕнaмeeм, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​



DSC09369 by jaғar ѕнaмeeм, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Előszállás Mansion, Fejér county




Cistercian mansion and monastery by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Előszállás Monastery, Fejér county​



> A late baroque Catholic Church was built in the 1780s together with a Cistercian monastery.



Cistercian monastery and church by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyugy, Somogy county​


*Arpadian Age church*


Medieval, Arpadian age church, Gyugy, Hungary by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​



> *Liszt Academy of Music*
> Architects: Korb Flóris & Giergl Kálmán,
> built in 1907, in late Art Nouveau style.
> Murals and mosaic design: Körösfői-Kriesch Aladár (Gödöllő Artists' Colony)
> ...



Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county​

*Lake Balaton*


Tihany, before the rain comes by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county​



Tihany roofs at sunset by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kengyel, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok county​



Malmos by pintertomi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentes, Csongrád county​



Szentes by reenep21, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged, Csongrád county




Szeged látkép a Dómmal / Szeged, Hungary view from the dome! by holipal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

- edit: DMCA


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged Franciscan Church and Monastery




Szeged-alsóvárosi ferences templom by MEPH52, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged Franciscan Church and Monastery




Szeged-alsóvárosi ferences templom by MEPH52, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Budapest









Nyugati pályaudvar HDR by Zsolt Andrasi via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boldogkőváralja, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén









Boldogkővár HDR by Zsolt Andrasi via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Citadella Etterem Restaurant, Budapest










Dinner and Gypsy Folk Dance in Citadella Etterem Restaurant by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gypsy Dance :banana: :banana: epper: :apple: :carrot: :cucumber:

Citadella Etterem Restaurant, Budapest









Dinner and Gypsy Folk Dance in Citadella Etterem Restaurant by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Budapest









Budapest City View from Gellért Hill & the Citadel by Victor Wong via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

VeszprémFest​



VeszpremFest by Béla Baumann, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Békéscsaba, Békés county​



167 Békéscsaba: evangélikus kistemplom by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Békéscsaba, Békés county




Békéscsaba főtere by Geryt86, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Békéscsaba, Békés county




002 Békéscsaba: állomás by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom​



> Víziváros (Watertown). Calvary Hill in the background.
> Former Franciscan convent on the right.



Esztergom by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest




Lajta Béla, 1909-1913. Explored #155 by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​



Yesterday walk by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​



Lechner by Ferencdiak, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Teleki, Somogy county​



> Medieval origin, Arpadian age church, built in the early 13th century, partly rebuilt around the 1600s and 1750.



Medieval origin church, Teleki by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged, Csongrád county​



017 Szeged by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged, Csongrád county​



IMG_8649 by andorp, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Buda castle​



Buda Castle - Budapest, Hungary by Bálint György, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sümeg, Veszprém county​



100_4910 by Gaal David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kányavári island, Zala county​



100_4996 by Gaal David, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagykanizsa, Zala county​

*Dödölle Fesztival*​

Dödölle Fesztivál, Nagykanizsa 2013 by veronica kosa0221, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr​



> Old Hungarian spital founded by Széchényi György, 1666 and St Anna church built in 1730-35.



Győr, old Hungarian spital and St Anna church by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Arpadian age church in Cserkút, Baranya county​


> Church of St. John the Baptist, built in the first half of the 13th century, before the Mongol Invasion (1240). The frescos were painted in the Byzantine style. The tower was built in the 1300s as well as the fresco of St George (around 1330), it was painted later, then the other murals. The chancel, the sacristy and the balcony of the church was rebuilt in the baroque era.



Medieval, Arpadian age church, Cserkút by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ladomány, Tolna county​


Falun - In the country by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkőváralja, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​


Boldogkőváralja by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkőváralja - Medieval castle built in 1255-1272​


Boldogkőváralja by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkőváralja - Medieval castle built in 1255-1272​


Boldogkőváralja by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkőváralja - Medieval castle built in 1255-1272​


Boldogkőváralja by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tarcal, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​


Tarcal by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tarcal, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​


Tarcal by night by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tarcal, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​


Tarcal - Szent Teréz kápolna by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nemesvámos, Veszprém county​


Nemesvámos by Béla Baumann, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county​


Eger_Panorama 130814 by hjcurtisuk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county​


IMG_1480_Eger_Basilica by hjcurtisuk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tura : Schossberger Castle, Pest county​


Tura - Schossberger kastély_01 by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tura : Schossberger Castle, Pest county​


Tura - Schossberger kastély_27 by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest - view from the citadell 2014.07.07. 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest, Terézváros by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Parliament Building, Budapest*












Photo by Adam Jones via orangesmile​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hungarian State Opera*












Ken Kaminesky Photography via Hungary Art and Architecture​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fisherman’s Bastion, Budapest*





> The main façade of the Fisherman’s Bastion, running parallel to the Danube, is approximately 140m (459ft) long. The seven stone towers with their pointed tops symbolise the leaders of the Hungarian tribes who conquered the country in 896 AD. It was built in place of the old fortification walls in neo-Romanesque style between 1895 and 1902 on the plans of Frigyes Schulek, who was also in charge of the reconstruction of the Mathias Church. The Bastion takes its name from the guild of fishermen that was responsible for defending this stretch of the city walls in the Middle Ages.











Hungary-0167 - Fisherman’s Bastion by Dennis Jarvis via flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bodrog river​


View from the peak - Tokaj Hill, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bodrog river​


Tokaj Hill - River Bodrog, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villány, Baranya county​


Wineries, Villany (Hungary) by Flitshans (catching up...), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szálka, Tolna county​


IMG_2951 by gabor.szabolcska, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szálka, Tolna county​


Farmhouse, Szalka (Hungary) by Flitshans (catching up...), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szálka, Tolna county



Szálka by JPhotozoom, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ráckeve, Pest county



View from the hotel room by Flitshans (catching up...), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr​


Karmelita Church, Györ, Hungary by kazina crediza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr - City Hall



City Hall, Györ, Hungary by kazina crediza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Károlyfalva / Karlsdorf, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



Károlyfalva_meghivo by mArcellvAgyok, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Károlyfalva / Karlsdorf, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



Megyer-hegyi tengerszem by Roland_78, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vizsoly Reformed church, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​
The church was built in the 13th century. In the 14th century it was expanded and decorated with murals, one of which depicts a well-known legend about King Saint Ladislaus saving a girl from a Cumanian warrior who kidnapped her. There are about 50 churches in Hungary where paintings inspired by this event exist.​


vizsolyi református templom by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton​


Balaton, Hungary by eeszteeer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Night Traffic at the Museum by riccsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> *Vajdahunyad Castle*
> Originally built in 1896. It shows 3 different styles; the romanesque, the gothic and the renaissance style.



Romantic Castle in the heart of the city by riccsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


The North Klotild Palace by riccsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> The Klotild Twin Palaces at Budapest, Hungary, with Elisabeth Bridge in the background.



Twin Palaces by riccsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magyarhertelend, Baranya county​


Magyarhertelend - Hungary by .e.e.e., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Újkér, Győr-Moson-Sopron County​


Freilichtmuseum: Glockenturm by mcvillager, on Flickr​


----------



## nbcee (Mar 2, 2013)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Vizsoly Reformed church, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​
> The church was built in the 13th century. In the 14th century it was expanded and decorated with murals, one of which depicts a well-known legend about King Saint Ladislaus saving a girl from a Cumanian warrior who kidnapped her. There are about 50 churches in Hungary where paintings inspired by this event exist.​


​ And one more thing: this is where the complete Bible was translated to Hungarian for the first time in 1586-89 (and they started printing it here too).


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


SAM_4289 by janostitkos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


SAM_4291 by janostitkos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - St. Stephen's Basilica​


St. Stephen's Basilica by <Vyndree>, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg, Vas county​


Köszeg by volodin_a, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szekszárd, Tolna county​


> King Béla Square - Béla király tér. Art Nouveau City Hall and late baroque church (Ascension of Our Lord)



Szekszárd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szekszárd, Tolna county​


> *City Hall*
> King Béla Square - Béla király tér. Art Nouveau City Hall
> 1904. Architect: Diczenty László



Szekszárd, City Hall by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szekszárd, Tolna county​


> *Late baroque church *(Ascension of Our Lord). 1802-1805
> Architect: József Thallherr



Szekszárd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mánfa, Baranya county​


> *Medieval Arpadian age church*
> Mánfa is an ancient settlement on the northern foot of Mecsek mountain. Its most notable historic building is the Romanesque church of the Arpadian age, which has been transformed into Gothic style during the 13-14th centuries.



Mánfa, medieval Arpadian age church by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sárvár, Vas county​


Sárvári vár (Nádasdy-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sárvár, Vas county​


Sárvári vár (Nádasdy-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sárvár, Vas county​


Sárvári vár (Nádasdy-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szerencs, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​


Szerencs, catholic church by gregoriosz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szerencs: fortress from 16th century​


Szerencsi vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szerencs: fortress from 16th century​


Szerencsi vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskunfélegyháza, Bács-Kiskun county​


IMG_2667 by lászló jános2, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskunfélegyháza, Bács-Kiskun county​
*City Hall*


IMG_2660 by lászló jános2, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentgotthárd, Vas county​
the westernmost town of Hungary


Szentgotthárd környékén by Baristaa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagyvázsony, Veszprém county​


Nagyvázsony by geh2012, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagyvázsony castle​


nagyvazsony-2 by Norci, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest - view from the citadel 2014.07.07. 14 by Romeodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Várkert-bazár by kgyd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Gellért Baths​


> The Budapest bath complex was built between 1912 and 1918 in the (Secession) Art Nouveau style.It was damaged during World War II, but then rebuilt.
> References to healing waters in this location are found from as early as the 13th century. A hospital was located on this site during the Middle Ages. During the reign of the Ottoman Empire, baths were also built on this particular site. The "magical healing spring" used the Turkish during the 16th and 17th centuries.
> 
> Architects: Sebestyén Artúr, Hegedűs Ármin & Sterk Izidor
> ...



Budapest Art Nouveau - Gellért Baths by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Gellért Baths



Budapest Art Nouveau - Gellért Baths by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Gellért Baths​


Budapest Art Nouveau - Gellért Baths by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton​


Lake Balaton 2014 - 4 by Romeodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Karmelita Church, Györ, Hungary by kazina crediza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr City Hall



City Hall, Györ, Hungary by kazina crediza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr​


Wiener Tor, Györ, Hungary by kazina crediza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom​


Esztergom by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mohács, Baranya county​


A mohácsi városháza by inzi75, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pásztó, Nógrád county​


Pásztó by <-Y->, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pásztó, Nógrád county​


424 287 Paszto 01.09.02 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pásztó, Nógrád county



Pásztó 065 by marimar81, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátrakeresztes, Nógrád county​


Village - Mátrakeresztes by gregoriosz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Horgásztó, Nógrád county



Horgásztó by vojteat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra​

Mátra is a mountain range in northern Hungary, between the towns Gyöngyös and Eger. The country's highest peak, Kékestető (1014 m), belongs to this mountain range.

The Mátra (Slovak: Matra) is part of the North Hungarian Mountains and belongs by origin to the largest young volcanic zone of Europe. It is situated between the valleys of River Tarna and River Zagyva.​









Landscape with village by gregoriosz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



nagytemplom 2014 (71) by majorosl66, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen - Békás-tó



Debrecen_Bekas-to_16 by _tsos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion​

With space for 20,340 spectators, Nagyerdei stadion has the third largest capacity of any Hungarian football stadium and the second largest Hungarian League stadium. The stadium primarily hosts Debreceni Vasutas Sport Club's home matches. It was opened on 1 May 2014.​


DVSC-Lyon, Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen TSOS20140705_8903 by _tsos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen - Nagyerdei Stadion



DVSC-Lyon, Nagyerdei Stadion, Debrecen TSOS20140705_8859-8862_SarokbolDNY1 by _tsos, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Fonyód railway station*

Fonyód by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Fonyód railway station*

Fonyód railway station by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Balaton lake seen from train*. If i'm right, I took this photo somewhere between Balatonfenyves and Balatonkeresztúr in Somogy county.

Balaton lake by Bogdy89, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Budapest - Gellért Baths​


The exterior looks like this building is the mother of all Secession buildings 













Wikipedia


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vének, Győr-Moson-Sopron county​


P1100570 by Aglarond, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​


Sunday morning @ Pécs, Hungary by balint.balazs370, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Prónay Mansion, Nógrád county​


> Built around 1780, late baroque style.




Prónay Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Buda, Castle District by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Buda, Castle District by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> 13th century St Mary Magdalene church



Buda, Castle District by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Keszthely, Zala county: Lake Balaton​


Keszthely by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tapolca, Veszprém county: Mill lake​


Tapolca, Mill-lake by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tereske, Nógrád county​


> Former _Huszár Mansion_, built in 1848, neo-classical style.



Huszár Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tereske, Nógrád county​


> Former _Huszár Mansion_, built in 1848, neo-classical style.



Huszár Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Romhány, Nógrád county​*Laszkári Mansion (19th century)*


Laszkári Mansion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton

... near Tihany, Veszprém county



Lake Balaton 2014 - 13 by Romeodesign, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​

254 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​

114 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​

186 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cegléd, Pest county​

495 Cegléd by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



By the backside of Budapest Opera House by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


"Manier". Budapest inner city by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube-Ipoly National Park​


IMG_3630 by charlesdundas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ják, Vas county​

Romanesque church (built between 1220-1256, reconstructed between 1660-1666)



jáki templom - Ják churh by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Budapest, Móricz Zsigmond körtér ("Zsigmond Móricz Circus"). Mostly late Art Nouveau buildings.
> In the middle: Detoma House, 1906.
> Architects: Detoma Alfonz & Fischer József



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Former Royal Hungarian Postal Saving Bank
> Built in 1899-1901.
> Architects: Lechner Ödön & Baumgarten Sándor



Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Votive church of Szeged​


Twisted perspective / Csavart perspektíva by Repiský Máté, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét​

101 Kecskemét by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét​

004 Kecskemét by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét​

003 Kecskemét by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécsvárad, Baranya county​


> *Town Hall *
> Architect: Gianone Ágoston, 1857, Gothic Revival style.



Pécsvárad, Town Hall by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécsvárad, Baranya county​


> *Town Hall *
> Architect: Gianone Ágoston, 1857, Gothic Revival style.



Pécsvárad, Town Hall by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Terézváros​

Budapest, Terézváros by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - Terézváros​

Budapest, Terézváros by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom​
Esztergom was the capital of Hungary from the 10th till the mid-13th century when King Béla IV of Hungary moved the royal seat to Buda. It lies in Komárom-Esztergom county, on the right bank of the river Danube, which forms the border with Slovakia there.​

Esztergom / Hungary by toma foto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom basilica over Danube​


> Picture taken from Slovakia, over Danube you can see the seat of the Catholic Church in Hungary in Esztergom. It is the biggest building in Hungary and the 18th biggest church in the world.



Esztergom basilica over Danube / Hungary by toma foto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Borsodbóta, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén​

Borsodbóta by <Vyndree>, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen


IMG_1621 by gzaq, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szombathely, Vas county


main square Szombathely by Attila Berzlánovich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg, Vas county


Kőszeg főtér by Attila Berzlánovich, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Budapest​
> 
> 
> 
> "Manier". Budapest inner city by elinor04, on Flickr​


A pic like a window to the past ...


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Lázár utca is among the less-known street from Pest part. One of my favourite streets :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Veszprémi Városháza (Veszprém City Hall)*

City Hall, Veszprém, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szent Mihály-székesegyház (Saint Michael's Cathedral), Veszprém*

St. Michael's Cathedral, Veszprém, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Veszprém*

Veszprém, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Szent István völgyhíd (Saint Stephen Viaduct), Veszprém*

St. Stephen Viaduct, Veszprém, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Land of Nógrád​


> Nógrád county lies in northern Hungary. It shares borders with Slovakia and the Hungarian counties Pest, Heves and Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén. Due to the mountains, the county is full of small old villages nestled in the valleys.



Land of Nógrád / Hungary by toma foto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Budapest, a late Art Nouveau school building.
> Sándy Gyula & Orbán Ferenc, 1911.




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest Opera House​


> Architect: Ybl Miklós
> Built: 1875-1884



Budapest Opera House by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Building in the middle: eclectic style, Freund Vilmos, 1880.



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Drechsler Palace and side of Budapest Opera House​


> 1886, Lechner Ödön & Pártos Gyula



Drechsler Palace and side of Budapest Opera House by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county​

p8019696_1024wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county


p8080134_1024wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron / Ödenburg / Šopron​
It is a town in Hungary on the Austrian border, near the Lake Neusiedl/Lake Fertő.In 2001 the city had 56,125 inhabitants (92.8% Hungarian, 3.5% German, 3.7% other).​

p6223287_1024wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron / Ödenburg / Šopron


p6234262_1024wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Öskü, Veszprém county​
The rotunda stands in the centre of the village on the top of the hill. The apse is oriented to the east. The rotunda of Öskü is a singularity in Hungary. Probably it was built in the 11th-12th century.​

pc067181_1024wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county​
*Esterháza* is a palace in Fertőd, Hungary, built by Prince Nikolaus Esterházy. Sometimes called the "Hungarian Versailles", it is Hungary's grandest Rococo edifice.​

p6223625_1280wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok​

Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Szolnok / Kossuth tér, világító szökőkút (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​

p9011630_1024wm by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécsvárad, Baranya county​


> Medieval origin church under reconstruction. It was built in Romanesque style in the 12. century. Rebuilt in Gothic style, later in Baroque style.
> Back of another church at the wall of the cemetery, built in 1757-1767, in Baroque style.



Pécsvárad by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Y72A0339_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Y72A0366_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Y72A0340_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Józsefváros​


> On a sunny November day (Taken on November 5, 2014)



On a sunny November day by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county​

Eger by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​

_MG_6665.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Debrecen by night / Éjszaka a Tócóskertben by Anoplius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​
*Szeged Synagogue* (in Hungarian: *Szegedi zsinagóga*) it was built in 1907 by the Jewish Hungarian architect Lipót Baumhorn (1860–1932,), whose work is considered to contain the finest examples of the unique fin de siecle Hungarian blending of Art Nouveau and Historicist styles sometimes known as Magyar style. It served Szeged's large Neolog community.​

Synagogue in Szeged / Szegedi zsinagóga by Anoplius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​


Ghost in the Kaluzál place in Szeged / Klauzál tér este, szellemjárással by Anoplius, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*National Assembly with Danube River, Budapest*

National Assembly with Danube River, Budapest by Ula P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Budapest*

DSC06057 by AZso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Budapest*

Budapest-Various-0530-Edit-Edit.jpg by KenDerby2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Budapest*

Budapest-Various-0535-Edit-Edit-Edit.jpg by KenDerby2, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​

Magyar Posta by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​
*National Theater Building​*

National Theater Building, City of Pecs, Hungary by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron - Fő tér, Storno-ház by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron - Új utca by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest on a sunny November day by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Mikszáth Kálmán Square
> 
> On the left: eclectic style building, built in 1893. On the right: eclectic style building, built in 1885.



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Eclectic style building, 1891-92, design: Wawra Kelemen



Budapest inner city by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Józsefváros​


> József Telephone Exchange and Józsefváros Parish Church - Architect: Ray Rezső Vilmos(1876-1939), built in 1910-1912
> Reliefs: Dankó József, 1913



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Józsefváros



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Balaton Herbst 2014 by Peter Sörgel, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Train in Budafok-Albertfalva, south of Budapest*

DSCF9800 by Maxentius, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Love the southern outskirts of Budapest 

DSCF9798 by Maxentius, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

A chapel in Zala county



Untitled by tozofoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



DSC_3251 by majorosl66, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



DSC_3243 by majorosl66, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprém, Hungary by Bakos ART, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprém, Hungary by Bakos ART, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprém, Hungary by Bakos ART, on Flickr​

More aerial photos of Veszprém = > HERE


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Epöl, Komárom-Esztergom county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Epöl / Magányos fa (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Isaszeg, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Isaszeg / Őszi naplemente (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ács, Komárom-Esztergom county



Ács by kissgaborb, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ács, Komárom-Esztergom county​


Ács, Művelődési Ház by kissgaborb, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ács, Komárom-Esztergom county



Ács, Művelődési ház parkja by kissgaborb, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Józsefváros



Budapest, Józsefváros by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Terézváros



Rainy July by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székely gate in Ópusztaszer, Csongrád county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Ópusztaszer / Székelykapu (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre​

Szentendre on a sunny November day by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Falling leaves by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​


> Széchenyi square



Széchenyi square by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​


> The Mosque of Pasha Quasim
> 
> Built between 1543 and 1546, the mosque is one of the largest Turkish-built buildings remaining in Hungary.




The Mosque of Pasha Quasim by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs


Pecs Cathedral by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Monor, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Monor / Együtt a 3 templomok (2736x3648pixel) Nagyboldogasszony Római Katolikus, Evangélikus Egyházközösség, Monor-Nasgytemplomi Református Egyházközösség templomok by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Monor, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Monor / A szökőkútnál (2736x3648pixel) Evangélikus Egyházközösség temploma by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Kerepesi Cemetery​

Kerepesi Cemetery (Hungarian: Kerepesi úti temető or Kerepesi temető, official name: Fiumei úti nemzeti sírkert, i.e. "Fiume Road National Graveyard") is the most famous cemetery in Budapest. It is one of the oldest cemeteries in Hungary which has been almost completely preserved as an entity.
Founded in 1847, Kerepesi is located in outer Józsefváros.​


Budapest, Kerepesi Cemetery by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Kerepesi Cemetery



Őszi séta a Fiumei úti Nemzeti Sírkertben by MEPH52, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Kerepesi Cemetery



Őszi séta a Fiumei úti Nemzeti Sírkertben by MEPH52, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Autumn in Budapest



Főváros 1. by katkaszabo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Víziváros, neighborhood of Esztergom​

Two towered church of Watertown (Viziváros) by Miki216, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra​

Mátra is a mountain range in northern Hungary, between the towns Gyöngyös and Eger. The country's highest peak, Kékestető (1014 m), belongs to this mountain range.​











Mátra scene by gregoriosz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Škoda 15TrM #T-605 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged - 6 by dobihristov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre by MEPH52, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Üröm, Pest county



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád, Pest county​


> Danube Bend



Danube Bend by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád, Pest county​


> Royal Palace
> 
> Palace of the kings of Hungary since 1325; the palace fell into ruin during the Turkish occupation and was since buried in earth and lost. It was rediscovered in 1934 and since excavated.



Royal Palace by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mária Valéria bridge, between Esztergom (HU) and Štúrovo (SK)*

Mária Valéria bridge by Miki216, on Flickr


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Over the Danube by Miki216, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs, Hungary by feedbackbaby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs, Hungary by feedbackbaby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gödöllő Palace, Pest county



Gödöllő, Hungary by feedbackbaby, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC-91 by FluffyWeirdO, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC-129 by FluffyWeirdO, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Harkány, Baranya county​

Medical waters rich in sulfur were discovered by Pogány János in 1823, a well digger who sensed the warm waters had a good effect on his ill leg.
Since the discovery of the medical waters 150 years ago, the number of tourists visiting the spa of Harkány has reached one million people yearly. Harkány is one of the most famous city spas; a lot of places of accommodation and recreation have been built.​


_MG_7169.jpg by nbowmanaz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Harkány, Baranya county



Heilbad Harkany IMG_0107 by nb-hjwmpa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



pink umbrella by apollai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Main Square (fo ter) Sopron by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Street by ben_leash, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gálosfa, Somogy county



IMG_9608 by neonzu1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gálosfa, Somogy county


Roman-Catholic church built in 1808.


IMG_0379 by neonzu1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Tisza​

It is the largest artificial lake in Hungary. It is located at the southeastern edge of Heves county, next to counties Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hajdú-Bihar and Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok.
As part of the ongoing Tisza River flood control project, it was built in 1973. Its filling was finished in the 1990s, resulting a 127 km² lake.​


Tisza-tó by kgyd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Tisza



Tisza-tó by kgyd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Tisza



Tisza-tó by kgyd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton​

It is the largest lake in Central Europe, and one of Hungary's foremost tourist destinations. The Zala River provides the largest inflow of water to the lake, and the canalised Sió is the only outflow.​


Balaton, Hungary by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonalmádi, Veszprém county



Balatonalmádi, Szent Ignác Római Katolikus templom, 1 by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonalmádi, Veszprém county



Balatonalmádi, Erődített Református templom, 2 by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Deszk / Деска, Csongrád county



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Deszk / Деска, Csongrád county​

Exterior view of the Serb Orthodox Church in Deszk, southern Hungary close to the Serbian border, built in 1859.​

Exterior view of the Serb Orthodox Church in Deszk, southern Hungary close to the Serbian border, built in 1859. by richardtoy58, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Deszk / Деска, Csongrád county​
Interior view of the Serb Orthodox Church in Deszk, southern Hungary close to the Serbian border, built in 1859.​

View of the interior of the Serb Orthodox Church in Deszk, southern Hungary, taken from the Angel Door towards the Nave and the Narthex and the Royal Gates. by richardtoy58, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Fountain, Pécs, Hungary by Flitshans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC_0762 by duncbrown2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Y72A1045_DxO_edited by SdcRX4, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newly renovated Preobrazsenszka Serbian Orthodox church during morning sunrise in Szentendre, 

Preobrazsenszka Szerb Ortodox Templom by geza.se, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ruins of a monastery from 13th century

Dörgicse by eduardorisi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

buda castle budapest on danube hungary-

buda castle budapest on danube hungary-186223 by E.........'s Diary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Chain Bridge, the Danube and the St. Stephen's Basilica

Budapest by dressk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Perspective V. by devonpucel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shake  by eR.A., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ősz / Autumn by eR.A., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Palkonya,

Palkonya, Hungary by eR.A., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



20130406-06190.jpg by geza.se, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: National Theatre



Entrance by kareszzz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



P5295756 by eR.A., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs by eR.A., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



DSC_0010 by puzsarn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



DSC_0027 by puzsarn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Tisza​

It is the largest artificial lake in Hungary. It is located at the southeastern edge of Heves county, next to counties Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hajdú-Bihar and Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok.
As part of the ongoing Tisza River flood control project, it was built in 1973. Its filling was finished in the 1990s, resulting a 127 km² lake.​


Tisza-tó by kgyd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét

It is the 8th largest city in the country, and the county seat of Bács-Kiskun.
The name of the city stems from the Hungarian word kecske, meaning "goat".​


The Beautiful Hungarian Art Nouveau (15) - The Cifra Palota Palace by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



DSC_0043 by puzsarn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



DSC_0005 by puzsarn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



DSC_0017 by puzsarn, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tapolca, Veszprém county



Tapolca, Hungary by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pilisszentiván, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Pilisszentiván / Horgásztó (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pilisszentiván, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Pilisszentiván / Szűz Mária az Isteni Gondviselés Anyja Római Katolikus templom (2736x3648pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Máriahalom, Komárom-Esztergom county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Máriahalom / Szent János apostol plébániatemplom (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Máriahalom, Komárom-Esztergom county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Máriahalom / Sírkövek (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tés, Veszprém county



injured giant by lazphoto73, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Neszmély, Komárom-Esztergom county



Neszmély by gadam91, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ráckeve / Српски Ковин, Pest county​

Serbian Orthodox Churh

The church was constructed in Gothic style in 1487. The two side chapels date from the early 16th century, as does the lower section of the free-standing bell tower whose upper, Baroque-style section was finished by 1758.​


ráck by tuja55, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ráckeve: Savoy Castle



Savoya Castle of Ráckeve by agnes.palotas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Héreg, Komárom-Esztergom county



Héreg by marci100, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dorog / Drostdorf, Komárom-Esztergom​

József Attila Culture House built between 1923-1928.​

Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Dorog / József Attila Művelődési Ház (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dorog / Drostdorf, Komárom-Esztergom​

St. Barbara's Parish Church built between 1924-1931.​

Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Dorog / Szent Borbála Római Katolikus Bányásztemplom (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Iszkaszentgyörgy, Fejér county​


> Amadé-Bajzáth-Pappenheim Mansion
> 
> About its long name: three families built and developed the buildings of mansion during centuries from 1730 until 1907.



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salgótarján, Nógrád county



Rotyogás Salgótarjánban by thomasthomasth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest inner city by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​

Szeged by tvnphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​

Szeged by tvnphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged


Szeged by tvnphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gödöllő, Pest county



Fehér fagyöngy (Viscum album) by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by boti_marton, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Ödenburg (Sopron) by wagnerandreas669, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonfüred, Veszprém county



Balatonfüred by Matyas Dubai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Budapest / Bazilika / Ünnepi fények / 3kép/panoráma (4167x4167pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​

St. Stephen's Basilica - Budapest eye by Bálint György, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Andocs, Somogy county



Andocs by F.E.N., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Andocs, Somogy county



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Andocs, Somogy county



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Andocs, Somogy county



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskunfélegyháza, Bács-Kiskun county



Autumn in Kiskunfélegyháza by boti_marton, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szécsény, Nógrád county



szecseny by gerygraphy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szécsény, Nógrád county



Szécsény by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



Town Hall by Flitshans, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



Szent István bazilika by arcvonal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár​

Székesfehérvár. Hungary by Rachel S., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Vajdahunyad Castle​
It was built between 1896 and 1908 as part of the Millennial Exhibition which celebrated the 1000 years of Hungary since the Hungarian Conquest of the Carpathian Basin in 895. The castle was designed by Ignác Alpár to feature copies of several landmark buildings from different parts the Kingdom of Hungary, especially the Hunyad Castle in Transylvania (now in Romania)​

Burg im Stadtwäldchen by Original Loisi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC_0439 by Gem Fat Frocks, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc: Tiszai railway station



Miskolc Station, Hungary. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc



Széchenyi by nagy56925, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc



Sárgaság by jbaal93, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc



600 by jbaal93, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



108 by jbaal93, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Ahogy még nem láttad by Maros13O, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​

Szeged-Belvárosi híd by hyper_robi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs - ránézésre by szaboritabr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs by harkafoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tapolca



Tapolca by Hungary121, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger by Hungary121, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Eger by turkuazcandir, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Eger, Líceum by huszarmark6, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Belvedere @Eger by Francesca Staffa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Alsóörs, Veszprém county



Evening over Alsóörs by Bridgetony, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pápa, Veszprém county



DSC06430 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pápa, Veszprém county



Pápa Turret by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pápa, Veszprém county



Pápa, Protestant Church, Full View by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county



Two in one / Tihanyi szimmetria by Anoplius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salgó Fortress, near Salgótarján, Nógrád county​


Salgói vár (Salgóvár), Boszorkánykő by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salgó Fortress



Salgói vár (Salgóvár), Boszorkánykő by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salgó Fortress



Salgói vár (Salgóvár), Boszorkánykő by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salgóbánya - suburb of Salgótarján



Salgói vár (Salgóvár), Boszorkánykő by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Salgóbánya - suburb of Salgótarján



Salgói vár (Salgóvár), Boszorkánykő by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kistelek, Csongrád county



Kistelek by toto0569, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Fogadalmi templom,a Régi hídról fényképezve by toto0569, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Klebelsberg Kuno szobor 1 by toto0569, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged Városháza 2 by toto0569, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza​

It is a city in northeastern Hungary and the county capital of Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg. With a population of 118,000, it is the seventh-largest city in Hungary.​


Nyíregyháza belváros by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



Nyíregyháza belváros by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



Nyíregyháza belváros by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza​
Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county seat​

Nyíregyháza - Megyeháza (Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg megye) by Harkai Bulcsú webdesigner, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lajosmizse, Bács-Kiskun county



Lajosmizse Öreg Tanyacsárda by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szarvas / Sarvaš, Békés County



172szarvas by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok



Szolnok by Balog Attila, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr: City Hall



City Hall, Advent 2014 II. by gambit03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liszt Academy of Music​


> Architects: Korb Flóris & Giergl Kálmán, built in 1907, in late Art Nouveau style.
> Stained glass window by Róth Miksa



Before concert. Liszt Academy of Music by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liszt Academy of Music



After concert. Liszt Academy of Music by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger Cathedral

It was built in 1831-37 to Classicist designs by József Hild​

Eger - Basilica by Photo.MisT, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county

Eger is best known for its castle, thermal baths, historic buildings (including the northernmost Turkish minaret), dishes and red wines. It has an estimated population of 56,530 as of 2011, which makes it 19th largest city in Hungary. The city is located on the Eger Stream, on the hills of the Bükk Mountains.​

Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county​
The Castle in the backround​

Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Castle of Eger by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger, Hungary by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Castle of Eger



Castle of Eger by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Noszvaj, Heves county​
De la Motte Mansion (1774-1778)​

De la Motte Mansion - Noszvaj by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Noszvaj, Heves county​
De la Motte Mansion (1774-1778)​

DSC02335 by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Noszvaj, Heves county​
De la Motte Mansion (1774-1778)​

De la Motte Mansion - Noszvaj by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Noszvaj, Heves county​
De la Motte Mansion (1774-1778)​

De la Motte Mansion - Noszvaj by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



Around town by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



Around town by kteshuf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC06680 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC06587 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Light-tram by beczedaniel, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Honvéd utca by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Vajdahunyad Castle​
Vajdahunyad Castle (Hungarian: Vajdahunyad vára) is a castle in the City Park of Budapest, Hungary. It was built between 1896 and 1908 as part of the Millennial Exhibition which celebrated the 1000 years of Hungary since the Hungarian Conquest of the Carpathian Basin in 895. The castle was designed by Ignác Alpár to feature copies of several landmark buildings from different parts the Kingdom of Hungary, especially the Hunyad Castle in Transylvania (now in Romania).​

Castillo Vajdahunyad by José Hidalgo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest 



Budapest riverfront by quinet, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liszt Academy of Music​
Architects: Korb Flóris & Giergl Kálmán, built in 1907, in late Art Nouveau style.
Stained glass window by Róth Miksa.​








4 by zolacko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC06574 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Winter sunset on Andrassy Ave - by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Windows in windows by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

River Bodrog​


> We had to miss the usual spring canoe trip as I worked abroad so we took the opportunity and spent the first weekend of September on our the river Bodrog. As usual, the most exciting part was when we looked around in the canals of the flood area, which is a nature reserve. By this time of the year the vegetation is very dense so only a few hundred metres are accessible but we were lucky and we could see some beautiful birds. Camping was not easy: an angry cow almost chased us back on the river but in the end she let us stay.



Impossible - River Bodrog, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

River Bodrog



Reflection 1 - River Bodrog, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

River Bodrog



Reflection 5 - River Bodrog, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csopak, Veszprém county



Csopak by Digolanum, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csopak, Veszprém county



Csopak felé félúton by Béla Baumann, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



századok sátra by Béla Baumann, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonfüred , Veszprém county



Vörös templom by Digolanum, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



DSC_3259 by majorosl66, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



debrecen 2014 (53) by majorosl66, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Fényfa by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Harangok by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Nagytemplom by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Kossuth tér kék órában, kivilágítva by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Megyeháza by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zengővárkony, Branya county



Zengővárkony by .e.e.e., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress, Veszprém county​

First documentary metioned in 1270, it was left in 1708 by Austrians.​

Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged 2014.12.08. 😊 by Bécóóó, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



2014 Pécsi advent by botosjeti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs - Adventi vásár by ifj. Harcz Attila, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs - Adventi vásár 2 by ifj. Harcz Attila, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Downtown Pécs by Nathan Mizrachi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



BUDAPEST by aperol.spritz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest 2014 00 (7) by SABORIDO, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



christmas market in budapest by Leticia Manosso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



christmas market in budapest by Leticia Manosso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentgotthárd, Vas county​
The westernmost town of Hungary​

SteelWool by Tolnai Patrik, on Fli​ckr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentgotthárd Abbey, Vas county

info about it - on wikipedia EN


Templon by istu23, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentgotthárd Abbey, Vas county



Church of St.Gotthard by Attila Mesics (Peku), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_7130 by czcianka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_7175 by czcianka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_7067 by czcianka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_7116 by czcianka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_7066 by czcianka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_7010 by czcianka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest : The Danube and Szechenyi Chain bridge



Budapest by Clarence.TH.Chou Cherub, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> The National Theatre (on the left) and the Palace of Arts



Budapest, Hungary. The National Theatre (on the left) and the Palace of Arts [4928x3264] [OC] [xpost /r/CityPorn] by gwehrman, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bódvarákó, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



IMG_5926a by tamsa_1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra​









Mátra is a mountain range in northern Hungary, between the towns Gyöngyös and Eger. The country's highest peak, Kékestető (1014 m), belongs to this mountain range.
The Mátra (Slovak: Matra) is part of the North Hungarian Mountains and belongs by origin to the largest young volcanic zone of Europe. It is situated between the valleys of River Tarna and River Zagyva. The Mátra can be divided into several readily distinguishable parts. The highest point of the Western Mátra is Muzsla (805 m).​

Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra



Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra



Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra



Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra



Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra



Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mátra



Mátra by csasszer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron / Ödenburg



PC16_DSC_7759_Sopron_Háztetők_FHD by nadasdi47, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron / Ödenburg



sopron skyline (1 of 2) by christophergburns, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Keszthely, Zala county​
*Festetics Palace* - its construction, started by Kristóf Festetics in 1745, lasted more than a century, during which the palace, built at first on the foundations of a ruined castle, was tripled in size, in two subsequent building campaigns, most recently in the 1880s, to designs by Viktor Rumpelmayer, living in Vienna. When Rumpelmayer died in 1885, the work was carried to completion by architects Gusztáv Haas and Miksa Paschkisch.​

LAGO BALATON by aperol.spritz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains: Lillafüred waterfall



Lillafüred waterfall from Hungary by barnalaczy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains: Lillafüred waterfall



Lillafüred waterfall from Hungary by barnalaczy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Castle of Diósgyőr, Miskolc​

The Castle of Diósgyőr is a medieval castle in the historical town of Diósgyőr which is now part of the Northern Hungarian city Miskolc.

The first castle of Diósgyőr was built probably in the 12th century and was destroyed during the Mongol invasion (1241-42). The current, Gothic castle was built after the invasion and reached the peak of its importance during the reign of King Louis the Great (1342-1382). Later it became a wedding gift for the queens of Hungary, which it remained until the Ottoman invasion of Hungary in the 16th century. By the end of the 1600s it was already in ruins. Archaeological excavations started in the 1960s. In 2014 the castle was completely rebuilt, the reconstructed rooms are furnished with Mediaeval-style furniture.​

Diósgyőr Qeens castle night by barnalaczy, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Castle of Diósgyőr, Miskolc



Diósgyőr Qeens castle panorama photo by barnalaczy, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Isaszeg*

Isaszeg előtti vasúti átjáró by stefflpapa, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny








Börzsöny (Slovak: Novohradské hory, New City Mountains) is a mountain range in Northern Hungary. Its tallest peak is the Csóványos with 938 m (3,077 ft).
It is the westernmost member of the North Hungarian Mountains, which in turn are part of the Inner Western Carpathians. The varied landscape offers good hiking opportunities. A large part of the Börzsöny is national park. From the Csóványos we can see one of the country's most beautiful panorama with the Danube Bend (Dunakanyar).​

Vulkántúra 2014 - 9186 by CsabX, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Vulkántúra 2014 - 9202 by CsabX, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Vulkántúra 2014 - 9204 by CsabX, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Vulkántúra 2014 - 9203 by CsabX, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Untitled by calcar.avis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dunaújváros ,Fejér county



Morning light by Csepreghy Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dunaújváros ,Fejér county



Fényjáték Dunaújváros Hungary by Csepreghy Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



Esztergom by Franciska, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



DSC_7610 by szekretarzsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



DSC_7605 by szekretarzsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



DSC_7590 by szekretarzsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



DSC_7648 by szekretarzsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



DSC_7520 by szekretarzsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hévíz, Zala county​


> The thermal Blue Church of the Holy Spirit. The church was built between 1996-1999 Bocskay designed by John Paul BENCSIK titular abbot, dean, thermal parson's behalf.



Szentlélek templom by Favor-Photo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hévíz, Zala county


Heilig-Geist-Kirche in Hévíz by TATJANA_2010, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Hévíz​
Lake Hévíz is located close to Hévíz, Hungary, near the western end of Lake Balaton, 8 kilometres (5 mi) from Keszthely.
It is the second largest thermal lake in the world (47,500 square metres (511,286 sq ft) in area).
It provides facilities for visitors seeking to use the medicinal waters of the lake, including hotels, parks, sports and entertainment.​

Hevízér See by TATJANA_2010, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: László House​


> Architect: Kiss István
> Built in 1895 for László Zsigmond
> Murals: Lotz Károly
> Sculptor: Róna József



László House - László-ház by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: László House



László House, doorway. Murals by Lotz by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Hungarian State Opera House It was designed by Miklós Ybl, a major figure of 19th century Hungarian architecture. Construction began in 1875, funded by the city of Budapest and by Emperor Franz Joseph of Austria-Hungary, and the new house opened to the public on the 27 September 1884​  
Budapest Opera House at Christmas time by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress, Veszprém county​
First documentary metioned in 1270, it was left in 1708 by Austrians.​

Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csobánc fortress



Csobánc vára by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr by Intruders Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr: City Hall



Győr - 2011 by rvdgreen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tapolca, Veszprém county



(2)Malom-tó by rvdgreen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tapolca, Veszprém county



(1)Malom-tó by rvdgreen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek ,Veszprém county​
The village has a population of 563 as of 1 January 2013.​


Csesznek by W.Dave, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek ,Veszprém county



Kilátás Csesznekre by rdwr, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek ,Veszprém county



Cseszneki var - nezelodes by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek castle​ The medieval castle of Csesznek was built around 1263 by the Baron Jakab Cseszneky who was the swordbearer of the King Béla IV. He and his descendants have been named after the castle Cseszneky. Between 1326 and 1392 it was a royal castle, when King Sigismund offered it to the House of Garai in lieu of the Macsó Banate. In 1482 the male line of the Garai family died out, and King Matthias Corvinus donated the castle to the Szapolyai family. In 1527, Baron Bálint Török became proprietor. During the 16th century the Csábi, Szelestey and Wathay families were in possession of Csesznek. In 1561, Lőrinc Wathay repulsed successfully the siege of the Ottomans. However, in 1594 the castle was occupied by Turkish troops, but in 1598 the Hungarians recaptured it. In 1635, Dániel Esterházy bought the castle and village and from that time on Csesznek was the property of the Esterházy family until 1945.​

Csesznek by pantyusz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek castle



DSC01953 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek castle



DSC01881 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek castle



Cseszneki Vár by rvdgreen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gödöllő, Pest county



2014.12.20. Gödöllő by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gödöllő, Pest county



2014.12.20. Gödöllő by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC06721 by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kőszeg


Kőszeg főtere by Real Trebitsch, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Nagycenk Art Deco railway station​
It was stylized with Transylvanian-Hungarian folk motifs.

Hungarian Art Déco by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

István Széchenyi mansion in Nagycenk​
It was built in the middle of XVIII century and it was the first building from Hungary illuminated on gas, and toilets with water and bathrooms, 20 years earlier than Hofburg in Wien.

Széchenyi Mansion on a rainy day by elinor04, on FlickrFlickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

_MG_4910b by damjanovichkata, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Pop Bogdan said:


> The westernmost town of Hungary


and Felsőszölnök village the westernmost point 









http://felsoszolnok.blog.hu/page/2


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Orfű, Baranya county​









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/36995621​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Abaliget cave, Baranya county​
Sound of silence 4. by Csaba_Bajko, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós, Baranya county



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós, Baranya county



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós Castle​
The castle was built by Baron János György Benyó in the 13th century in the town of Siklós in the southern part of Hungary near Pécs. It was first mentioned in a charter from 1294. The oldest building is in the southern part of the residential wing. In 1401 disgruntled nobles lead by Count György II Benyóvszky temporarily imprisoned king Sigismund in the castle. The castle also houses a chapel built in the 14th and 15th centuries. The castle was built and owned by the Benyóvszky de Siklósvar branch of the family until it was nationalized in 1948.
In World War II the castle was heavily damaged, and between the end of the war and the death of Count Rudólf II Benyóvszky de Siklósvar in 1955 it was taken over by the state. In 1955 archaeological research and restoration was started, and the castle began operating as a museum and hotel.​


Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós Castle



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liszt Academy of Music​


> Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra
> 
> Yuri Bashmet, Tatiana Samouil and the Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra lead by János Rolla
> The Hungarian Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra was founded in 1963 by former students of the Franz Liszt Music Academy in Budapest. The first artistic director of the ensemble was Frigyes Sándor, a renowned professor of the Academy. After his death it was János Rolla, the excellent violinist, who took over the leadership in 1979 as a concert master.



Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra - Liszt Academy of Music by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liszt Academy of Music​


> Hungarian Secession
> Zsolnay ceramics.
> Architects: Korb Flóris & Giergl Kálmán, built in 1907, in late Art Nouveau style
> Murals and mosaic design: Körösfői-Kriesch Aladár (Gödöllő Artists' Colony)
> ...



Leaving after concert by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Winter Sundown by kareszzz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



_DSC8404 by ha5ocs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tiszaalpár, Bács-Kiskun county



Jótanács Anyja római katolikus templom (Tiszaalpár) by Balog Attila, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tiszaalpár, Bács-Kiskun county



IMG_2677 by lászló jános2, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tiszaalpár, Bács-Kiskun county



nature calling by Zsolt Eckrich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajdúszoboszló, Hajdú-Bihar county



Hajdúszoboszló vasútállomás by lászló jános2, on Flickr​
2000 posts :cheers:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Csapody-Tallián Mansion, Ádánd, Somogy county


Former Csapody-Tallián Mansion, Ádánd. Explored #140 by elinor04, on Flickrr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Former Csapody-Tallián Mansion, Ádánd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ádánd, Somogy county


Cross and old mansion, Ádánd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Ádánd, Somogy county


Old house, Ádánd by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Karád, Somogy county


őz / deer by [tsg], on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaposvár–Siófok railway at Somogymeggyes, Somogy county


Somogymeggyes by B8#, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

]Mindszentgodisa, Baranya county










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/12991804​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Typical landscape in Zala county










https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/53071184​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Benedictine Abbey from Ják, Vas county

The most representative Romanesque church from Hungary

jáki templom - Ják churh by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sárvár citadel, Vas county

It is also called Nádasdy Castle, because it was the castle of Nádasdy family. Ferenc Nádasdy was married with Erzsébet Báthory, labeld as the most prolific female serial killer in history.

Sár-Vár / The Castle of Sárvár by Ujhelyi Dávid, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Sárvár citadel, Vas county

Sárvár - Nádasdy castle by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kaposvár, Somogy county

Kossuth tér Kaposvár by joephoto80, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Balaton lake at Zamárdi, Somogy county

CSS-072 by sandor.csudai, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Zamárdi, Somogy county

Zamárdi is also known for Balaton sound festival, one of Europe's largest open air electronic music festivals

CSS-018 by sandor.csudai, on Flickr





​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Tihany peninsula, Veszprém county

Pannon Land. Tihany peninsula by elinor04, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The hermt colony from Tihany peninsula

It was created by Greeks Orthodox monks invited by King Andrew I in Hungary. Some of the cave houses have a 20 m high. King Andrew I is buried in the abbey from Tihany.

Tihany, Hermit Houses (Barátlakások) by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Tihany, Hermit Houses (Barátlakások) by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

The Roman settlement Gorsium, Tác, Fejér county

It was the administrative and religious center of Roman Pannonia
Gorsium by im.nagy, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Roman Manor House (Villa Romana Baláca) at Nemesvámos, Veszprém county

Balácapuszta by károlyerdős, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Kámon arboretum near Szombathely county, Vas county

green label by adamtrifusz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gálosfa, Somogy county



Christmas Day, Gálosfa. 2014. by neonzu1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains


The Bükk Mountains (literally Beech Mountains) are a section of the North Hungarian Mountains of the Inner Western Carpathians. Much of the area is included in the Bükk National Park.
Although Kékes, the highest point in Hungary, is not here but in the nearby Mátra Mountains, the average height of the Bükk Mountains–with more than 20 peaks higher than 900 m–exceeds that of Mátra. The highest point of Bükk is Istállóskő (959 m), third highest in Hungary after Kékes and Galyatető.












DSC01994 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01969 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01800 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01833 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01615 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01584 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



Old tree - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01396 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



DSC01443 by arondomsodi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mályinka, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



P6070256 by pazmandipeti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós, Baranya county



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós Castle

The castle was built by Baron János György Benyó in the 13th century in the town of Siklós in the southern part of Hungary near Pécs. It was first mentioned in a charter from 1294. The oldest building is in the southern part of the residential wing. In 1401 disgruntled nobles lead by Count György II Benyóvszky temporarily imprisoned king Sigismund in the castle. The castle also houses a chapel built in the 14th and 15th centuries. The castle was built and owned by the Benyóvszky de Siklósvar branch of the family until it was nationalized in 1948.
In World War II the castle was heavily damaged, and between the end of the war and the death of Count Rudólf II Benyóvszky de Siklósvar in 1955 it was taken over by the state. In 1955 archaeological research and restoration was started, and the castle began operating as a museum and hotel.



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós Castle



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siklós Castle



Siklósi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



IMG_1477_export by nagygergely.hu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



IMG_1493_export by nagygergely.hu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest Christmas Market



¡Feliz Navidad 2014! | Merry Christmas 2014! by borjairas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Light Reindeer I. by gambit03, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Debrecen by norakaradi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tátika Fortress

Built in the 13th century, left in 1589.



Tátika vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tátika Fortress



Tátika vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tátika Fortress



Tátika vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Keszthely Hills seen from the Tátika Fortress



Tátika vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Keszthely Hills seen from the Tátika Fortress



Tátika vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fort Monostor

Fort Monostor (Hungarian: Monostori Erőd) (also referred to as Fort Sandberg) is a fort is situated close to the city of Komárom, Hungary. It was built between 1850 and 1871. After World War II the Soviets built the biggest ammunition storage in the Fortress of Monostor. Thousands of wagons of ammunition were forwarded from the strictly guarded objects. One of a series of forts in the area, Monostor is open to the public as a museum.


Aerial photography (Click on the photo)

 



Érkezés a bejárathoz by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fort Monostor



A sáncárok by AZso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fort Monostor

Taken on December 29, 2014


#fortmonostor by officialtoth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fort Monostor



Monostori Erőd, Komárom by Roland_78, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fort Monostor



Monostori Erőd/ Fort Monostor by jürgen77, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Fort Monostor



Monostori Erőd/ Fort Monostor by jürgen77, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paks, Tolna county



Night lights in my town... by Gábor Sitkei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paks, Tolna county



Sárgödör tér by aesopus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paks, Tolna county



Paks - Capelle by .e.e.e., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paks, Tolna county



Autumn on the Danube by pusiga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest

Memorial of the Hungarian Revolution of 1956



Pomnik pamięci wydarzeń roku 1956 by krzysztof.wiech, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Liberation monument @ Pécs, Hungary by balint.balazs370, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Snowy sunset @ Pécs, Hungary by balint.balazs370, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs

St Peter and Paul's Cathedral 



WP_20141229_13_50_01_Raw__highres by ilgatto88, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged Synagogue

It is a 1907 building designed by the Jewish Hungarian architect Lipót Baumhorn (1860–1932,), whose work is considered to contain the finest examples of the unique fin de siecle Hungarian blending of Art Nouveau and Historicist styles sometimes known as Magyar style.
The building's interior, with its 48.5 meters (159 feet) tall domed ceiling, draws on multiple historical styles to produce its overall Art Nouveau/Moorish Revival style. 



Szeged, "New" Synagogue by elinor04, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake in Zala county



Happy New Year 2015 !!!! by tozofoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs, Baranya county



2014 December 31. Havihegyi kápolna by botosjeti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs, Baranya county



2015 Január 1. Tettyei romok este by botosjeti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs, Baranya county



DSCN1363.photo by tedus59, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szarvaskő, Heves county



Szarvaskői vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szarvaskő, Heves county​
Roman-Catholic church built between 1840-1845 in Neoclassical style



Szarvaskői vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szarvaskő, Heves county



Szarvaskői vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



BÚÉK Szentendre - 2015 by karsaiag, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



BÚÉK Szentendre - 2015 by karsaiag, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



BÚÉK Szentendre - 2015 by karsaiag, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

1938, snowy Budapest

Buda, Castle Hill.
Fisherman's Bastion, view of Danube and Buda Castle (in the background).


1938, snowy Budapest by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest_558_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest_320_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest_415_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest_235_m by my_cottage, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Buda Hills



Tarnai pihenő by deakb, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Buda Hills



Tarnai pihenő by deakb, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Snow in Szeged



Snow in szeged by itsethand, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Waiting for... by Horvath Laszlo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Cold feets by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains​

Forest detail - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gaborkoszo/16165641235/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



University of Debrecen by horvathsphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Bigchurch by horvathsphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen​

Bridges of Bigforest by horvathsphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​


Szeged dóm tér 2 by toto0569, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Váchartyán, Pest county

Rudnay Mansion


Rudnay by Pszili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Váchartyán, Pest county

Gosztonyi Mansion


Főbejárat by lászló jános2, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kisnémedi, Pest county

Gosztonyi Mansion


Gosztonyi by Pszili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét

''Katona József'' Theatre


Theatre by imrefarago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



No traffic by imrefarago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét

Piarist School


Piarist School by imrefarago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét

City Hall


Town hall by imrefarago, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



20140907_sfv by viteez, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



Székesfehérvár by suter.juju_lulu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



Székesfehérvár by Chris Bágyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs Pecs city landscape by T. Máté, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr










Maggie Foggin - https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiefoggin/14618872367/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr










Maggie Foggin - https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiefoggin/14802308241/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains​


> Shadows on the road
> 
> Although Hungary is not a country famous for its mountains, it has long traditions of hiking and if you want to complete the Blue Trail, you'll have to walk 118 kilometres.



Shadows on the road - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park​
The Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park is an open-air museum of Hungarian history in Ópusztaszer, Hungary. It was established in 1982 and is most famous for being the location of the Feszty Panorama, a cyclorama depicting the arrival of the Hungarians to the Carpathian Basin in 895.​

Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park​


Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park​


Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park​

Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonfüred, Veszprém county​


IMG_20140802_104121 by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonfüred, Veszprém county



IMG_20140802_104830 by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bögöte, Vas county



IMG_20140626_160438_hdr by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county



Hungary: Tihony / Lake Balaton by eliduke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county



Hungary: Tihony / Lake Balaton by eliduke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Páka, Zala county



IMG_20140318_120122 by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyarmat, Győr-Moson-Sopron county



IMG_20140402_114433 by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyarmat, Győr-Moson-Sopron county



Gyarmat / Hungary - kálvária by ggaabboo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Untitled by prajcerszabi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zalaegerszeg



IMG_20140305_180340 by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Autumn in Debrecen by recskip, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc​


7/365 by Blaise D, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc



Csillamos by jbaal93, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc



SAM_5986_LR by fundaluk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest 1 by 'Ajnagraphy', on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest Cool Wallpapers by tapeper, on Flickr​


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

All Saints' Day









Jánoshalma by Kiss László, on Panoramio


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Bánk, Nógrád county



Bánki tó / Lake Bánk by Peter Krasznai, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tatabánya


snow @ tatabánya, panoráma domb by Csarankó Dávid, on Flickr​


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Not Saints' dusk:









Ozora by their community, on Facebook


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



Három-kő by zsoltKudar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_blogen_ please notice the location of the photos

Bükk Mountains​


Two hikers - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



bukk_20081228_048 by Peter G. (hu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



bukk_20081228_054 by Peter G. (hu), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



SZENTENDRE CENTRUM by kuytu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr december 2014 by glimmering.eu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr










Fekete David - https://www.flickr.com/photos/minimumgame/16108402928/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Hungary: Exploring the Castle in Eger by eliduke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger​

Hungary: Exploring the Castle in Eger by eliduke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger Castle



Hungary: Exploring the Castle in Eger by eliduke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park​
The Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park is an open-air museum of Hungarian history in Ópusztaszer, Hungary. It was established in 1982 and is most famous for being the location of the Feszty Panorama, a cyclorama depicting the arrival of the Hungarians to the Carpathian Basin in 895.​


Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park



Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Pop Bogdan said:


> _blogen_ please notice the location of the photos


In the lower lines, Ozora, Jánoshalma, etc.

Sedge islands:








*Kisbalaton* by BTL68, on Panoramio


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Company car:









Hungarian Railway History Museum, Budapest by Lalakukk, on Panoramio


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest Art Nouveau by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


> Former public slaughterhouse and meat market, built in 1872.
> Architect: Julius Hennicke (Prussia)
> Sculptor: Reinhold Begas (Belgium)



Budapest, Ferencváros by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Untitled by aenigmafly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Untitled by aenigmafly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Untitled by aenigmafly, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



SZF_20120215_233702_0070 by kuvik81, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprém by Tál László, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Balatonfüred by Tál László, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Hungary: Exploring Eger by eliduke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Varbó, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



Misty view - Varbó, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Varbó, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



Varbó (Hungary) - The village from the hill by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Varbó, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



varbo_24 by fairy & robesqueb 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bélapátfalva, Heves county​
The town is located inside the Eger river valley at an altitude of 311 meters above sea level. Facing the town is the Bél-kő mountain which rises 811 meters and is one of the highest peaks of the Bükk mountains.​


belapatfalva_51 by fairy & robesqueb 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ópusztaszer National Heritage Park



Nemzeti Történeti Emlékpark by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Aggtelek​
Aggtelek (meaning "Old plot" in Hungarian) is a village in the county of Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén, Hungary. It is known for the vast stalactite caverns of the nearby Baradla-Domica cave system, part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site of Aggtelek and Slovak Karst.​


aggtelek_01 by fairy & robesqueb 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr, Hungary. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr, Hungary. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr​


----------



## _blogen_ (Dec 17, 2014)

Blooming steppe:









Tass, by pusztafia, on Panoramio


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest (Hongrie) by el.guy08_11, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest (Hongrie) by el.guy08_11, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


4 by Julia Tikhonova, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bodajk, Fejér county



Éjszakából nappalba by CaSh's pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bodajk, Fejér county



Kálvária by CaSh's pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mór, Fejér county



Independence day by CaSh's pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mór, Fejér county



The Two Towers by CaSh's pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bakonycsernye, Fejér county



Bakonycsernye, őszi reggel by CaSh's pic, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonalmádi, Veszprém county



Balatonalmadi, Hungary. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gyula Castle



Gyula, Hungary by lraul06, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskunfélegyháza Town Hall, Bács-Kiskun county



IMG_2662 by lászló jános2, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mosonmagyaróvár ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county​
It lies close to both the Austrian and Slovakian borders and has a population of 30,200 (as of 2004).​

Ungarn: Mosonmagyaróvár by maurixi-red, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mosonmagyaróvár ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county



0401 Architektur in Mosonmagyaróvár, Ungarn - Wohnhaus mit hoher Mauer umgeben. Turm mit Zinnen, Ziegelfassade. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mosonmagyaróvár ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county



0400 Architektur in Mosonmagyaróvár - Gerichtsgebäude und Stele mit Blumenrabatten. by stadt + land, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mosonmagyaróvár ,Győr-Moson-Sopron county



P1030364 by lászló jános2, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajdúböszörmény, Hajdú-Bihar county



Hajdúböszörmény by Judith_Kashmir, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Snowing Buadpest


Taken on January 25, 2015


Snow by Robin TOURNADRE (thanks for 500k views/15k faves), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton in winter time

Taken on January 28, 2015


Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton in summer time

Taken on July 7,2014


Balatonalmadi, Hungary. by Ron Bowyer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok



224 Szolnok este by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok​


114 Szolnok este by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok



215 Szolnok este by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



The Hungarian National Museum, Budapest by StudioMde, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny​
Börzsöny (Slovak: Novohradské hory, New City Mountains) is a mountain range in Northern Hungary. Its tallest peak is the Csóványos with 938 m (3,077 ft).It is the westernmost member of the North Hungarian Mountains, which in turn are part of the Inner Western Carpathians. The varied landscape offers good hiking opportunities. A large part of the Börzsöny is national park.











Nagy Hideg-hegy by landskipper, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Csovanyos3 (1 of 1) by landskipper, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Csovanyos2 (1 of 1) by landskipper, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny​

Csovanyos (1 of 1) by landskipper, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Two-Face by calcar.avis, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szent István square blue by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Reök palace III by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



University, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Cathedral of Pécs by Nyitrai Ferenc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém in 1997​

neg1207 by Cz.Z., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron​

Main square by prajcerszabi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger​

Eger by Ákos Fekete, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom 



DUNA RIVER by kuytu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom​


Esztergom várhegy by esztergom1887, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest, Kiscelli Castle Museum​


> The building was once a Trinitarian monastery (in operation until 1784), housing monks invited by the Zichy family. Its architect was Johann Entzenhoffer, resident of Vienna. During the 19th century, it was used as military residence, and in the beginning of the 20th century, Miksa Schmidt, cabinet factory owner in Vienna, who placed his own collection here, bought it. He deemed the building and the surrounding park to the city, the only requirement being that a museum should operate in the mansion.
> In 1938, the capital moved its historical and art collections to this place, but both the building and the items were heavily damaged during the siege of Budapest in the War. After the reconstruction, the museum re-opened in 1949.




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest, Kiscelli Castle Museum​

Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



Misty panorama - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



Friends - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagyszénás, Békés county


Nagyszénás, Pilisszentiván - Hungría / Hungary by kakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagyszénás, Békés county



Nagyszénás, Pilisszentiván - Hungría / Hungary by kakov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre, Hungary by robeerttoth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom​


2015.02.15. Esztergom-Kertváros by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hegymagas, Veszprém county



Hegymagas by molamoni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hegymagas, Veszprém county



Emmaus by molamoni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hegymagas, Veszprém county



Lengyel kápolna by molamoni, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre, Hungary by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron jelképe a Tűztorony / Firetower is a symbol of Sopron by v.maxi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



DSC_0082_5985 by cosminux, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Hotel Tisza, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Theater, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged​

Vasaló-house, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great architeture!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



IMG_1761edited by wailap, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Untitled by tozofoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magyarpolány, Veszprém county



Magyarpolány by Pal_hu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Magyarpolány, Veszprém county



Kereszt by Pal_hu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest Keleti railway station



Budapest - Keleti pályaudvar by LMagyar, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest National Theatre



Theatre on the Boat by Jazzabi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budaörs, Pest county



Kalvaria Hegy - 12-02-2015 (48) by tibiwulf1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budaörs, Pest county



Kalvaria Hegy - 12-02-2015 (82) by tibiwulf1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szomor, Komárom-Esztergom county










szent peter - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Tisza Lajos boulevard, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



> Wagner-palota (Wagner Palace)
> 1905, Baumhorn Lipót
> Art Nouveau style​



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton​

Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tisza river



066 Tisza by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



Hometown blue hour by palkogyuri, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



Hometown blue hour by palkogyuri, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



Hometown blue hour by palkogyuri, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Lágy színek by AirDebrecen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Shoes on the Danube Bank | Budapest by mafalda pereira, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zsolnay Cultural Quarter, Pécs



Zsolnay Cultural Quarter, Pécs, Hungary by gocsal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zsolnay Street, Pécs



Zsolnay Street Pécs, Hungary by gocsal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalocsa, Bács-Kiskun county

Archbishop Palace



06_IntKir 023 Archbishop Palace by Andras, Fulop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Camaldolese Hermitage of Majk



Majk, 18th c. Camaldolese Hermitage by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



Two Art Nouveau buildings by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Székesfehérvár



Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county​
Its construction, started by Kristóf Festetics in 1745, lasted more than a century, during which the palace, built at first on the foundations of a ruined castle, was tripled in size, in two subsequent building campaigns, most recently in the 1880s, to designs by Viktor Rumpelmayer, living in Vienna. When Rumpelmayer died in 1885, the work was carried to completion by architects Gusztáv Haas and Miksa Paschkisch.



Keszthelyi Festetics-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county



Keszthelyi Festetics-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county



Keszthelyi Festetics-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Spring is coming soon by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre in February by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre: Rooftops



Szentendre: Rooftops by eletenergia, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs Synagogue​

> 1869, romantic style
> Architects: Feszl Frigyes, Gerster Károly, Kauser Lipót



Pécs, synagogue by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kaposvár: Art deco Stühmer café



> Founded in 1928. Design: Kende Ferenc



Terrace of Stühmer café by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



City sunset by palkogyuri, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom Basilica

It is an ecclesiastic basilica in Esztergom, Hungary, the mother church of the Archdiocese of Esztergom-Budapest, and the seat of the Catholic Church in Hungary. It is dedicated to the Saint Mary of the Assumption and Saint Adalbert.
It was built between 1822 and 1869.
It is the biggest building in Hungary and the 18th biggest church in the world. Its inner area is 5,600 m². It is 118 m long and 49 m wide.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Solt, Bács-Kiskun county



Bzmot, Solt/Ungarn, 04.Nov 2006 by kuknauf, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapeste/Hungria by Raimundo Machado Costa, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest










ross doherty - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok​








Photograph_TT - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Paks, Tolna county



Untitled by Noémi M., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Main Square of Pécs 



Main Square of Pécs (Hungary) by Raquel Soto P., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains



A dark castle - Bükk Mountains, Hungary by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szilvásvárad, Heves county



Hungary - Szilvásvárad by Van'elise, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest by siobhanhphotographer, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county

Its construction, started by Kristóf Festetics in 1745, lasted more than a century, during which the palace, built at first on the foundations of a ruined castle, was tripled in size, in two subsequent building campaigns, most recently in the 1880s, to designs by Viktor Rumpelmayer, living in Vienna. When Rumpelmayer died in 1885, the work was carried to completion by architects Gusztáv Haas and Miksa Paschkisch.



Keszthelyi Festetics-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county



Keszthelyi Festetics-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county​


Keszthelyi Festetics-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Royal Palace of Gödöllő

The palace is one of the most important, largest monuments of Hungarian palace architecture. Its builder, Count Antal Grassalkovich I (1694–1771) was a typical figure of the regrouping Hungarian aristocracy of the 18th century. He was a Royal Septemvir, president of the Hungarian Chamber, and confidant of Empress Maria Theresa (1740–1780). The construction began around 1733, under the direction of András Mayerhoffer (1690–1771) a famous builder from Salzburg who worked in Baroque and Zopf style.










András Fülöp - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Árpád-age church in Velemér, Vas county​

28 by garamvolgyibarnabas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Külső-tó, Veszprém county



külső-tó by Béla Baumann, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest by TestamentSFC, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



The Building by Istvan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Józsefváros



> Decayed secession - premodern style building
> Architect: Vermes József, 1913-1914




Untitled by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Royal Palace of Gödöllő



05IK_ 062a Castle of Godollo by Andras, Fulop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre in November by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre​

Szentendre after sunset by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



DSC_2034 by That Roger!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



DSC_2029 by That Roger!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



IMG_2216 by Andrei Volodin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by Andrei Volodin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by Andrei Volodin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by Andrei Volodin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg,Vas county



IMG_1441 by Andrei Volodin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



December by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Danube by rebêlo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger - Jesuit church (1773-1775)



DSC5624AM (Aug 04, 2008) by Alister Chu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger - Jesuit church (1773-1775)



DSC5629AM (Aug 04, 2008) by Alister Chu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake in Mártély, Csongrád county



Pause by Pásztor András, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by peter_csakvari, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



Sopron by peter_csakvari, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zsámbék Premontre monastery church



> Groundbreaking	1220
> Completed 13th century
> Closed 1736




Zsámbék by peter_csakvari, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny

It is a mountain range in Northern Hungary. Its tallest peak is the Csóványos with 938 m (3,077 ft).The mountain is structurally divided into four parts: High-Börzsöny, North- Börzsöny, West Börzsöny and South Börzsöny.












Csóványos kilátás by paradoxsella, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Csóványos by paradoxsella, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny



Királyréti patak by paradoxsella, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton near Tihany



Tihany View by tamasmatusik, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Cathedral Square, Szeged



Cathedral Square, Szeged, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Heroes' Gate, Szeged



Heroes' Gate, Szeged, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Gróf Palace, Szeged



Gróf Palace, Szeged, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Edelény, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county

L’Huillier–Coburg Castle (1727-1730)



L'Huillier-Coburg Mansion. Hungary Edelény by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

*Pop Bogdan*

Some photos you've posted are nothing special. I thought general photography threads are supposed to be for best-quality photos.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, you're right, some photos are not the best quality, but when I post a photo I rely most on the beauty of a place and then on the pic quality.



Lébény, Győr-Moson-Sopron county

It has a Romanesque monastic church commenced in 1208. Originally, the church was built for a Benedictian Monastery. Its three naves and three apses are formed in a basilica structure. Columnar capitals are sculptured in the form of plant ornamentation. Similar medieval Hungarian clan / family financed "house" churches are in Ják, Ócsa, Nyírbátor, Harina, Mălâncrav.



Browsing on my PC: St. Jacob church (built in 1206) by Attila Nátz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger

It is the county seat of Heves, and the second largest city in Northern Hungary (after Miskolc). Eger is best known for its castle, thermal baths, historic buildings (including the northernmost Turkish minaret), dishes and red wines. It has an estimated population of 56,530 as of 2011, which makes it 19th largest city in Hungary. The city is located on the Eger Stream, on the hills of the Bükk Mountains.



Eger by K.Zsu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Spectatle by magyareli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​

Budapest by Frank Schmidt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger

It is the county seat of Heves, and the second largest city in Northern Hungary (after Miskolc). Eger is best known for its castle, thermal baths, historic buildings (including the northernmost Turkish minaret), dishes and red wines. It has an estimated population of 56,530 as of 2011, which makes it 19th largest city in Hungary. The city is located on the Eger Stream, on the hills of the Bükk Mountains.



Széchenyi street by magyareli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Steeple by magyareli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany Abbey, Veszprém county

Established in 1055, the current church dates from 1763



Tihany Abbey by magyareli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kékes

Kékes is Hungary's highest mountain, at 1,014 metres (3,327 ft) above sea level. It lies 12 kilometres (7.5 mi) northeast of Gyöngyös, in the Mátra range of Heves county.



Kékes by magyareli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Orfű, Baranya county



Orfű by arpad603, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Felsőtárkány, Heves county










Kitti Lakai Photography - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hódmezővásárhely, Csongrád county​

Fekete Sas, Hódmezővásárhely, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Széchenyi Square, Pécs​

Széchenyi Square, Pécs, Hungary by gocsal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Untitled by kareszzz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



DSC6160AM (Aug 08, 2008) by Alister Chu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



DSC6149AM (Aug 08, 2008) by Alister Chu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pilisszentlélek, Komárom-Esztergom county



Pilisszentlélek by paradoxsella, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskunfélegyháza

City Hall - 1911, arh. Morbitzer Nándor & Vass József



City Hall, Kiskunfélegyháza, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskunfélegyháza​
St. Stephen's Parish Church



St. Stephen's Parish Church, Kiskunfélegyháza, Hungary by The Broccoli, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pecs (Hungary) by przemnml, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county



DSCF5884 by SeppoU, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county

Its construction, started by Kristóf Festetics in 1745, lasted more than a century, during which the palace, built at first on the foundations of a ruined castle, was tripled in size, in two subsequent building campaigns, most recently in the 1880s, to designs by Viktor Rumpelmayer, living in Vienna. When Rumpelmayer died in 1885, the work was carried to completion by architects Gusztáv Haas and Miksa Paschkisch.



IMG_0645 by aleksei_tln, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county



IMG_0587 by aleksei_tln, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county



IMG_0619 by aleksei_tln, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liberty Bridge

The Szabadság híd (in English: Liberty Bridge or Freedom Bridge) in Budapest, Hungary, connects Buda and Pest across the River Danube. It is the third southernmost public road bridge in Budapest, located at the southern end of the City Centre. It was originally named Ferenc József híd (Franz Joseph Bridge). The bridge was built between 1894 and 1896 to the plans of János Feketeházy.
It is 333.6 m in length and 20.1 m in width. The top of the four masts are decorated with large bronze statues of the Turul, a falcon-like bird, prominent in ancient Hungarian mythology.


Liberty Bridge by davecurry8, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajós, Bács-Kiskun county



Untitled by Attila Pasek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajós, Bács-Kiskun county



emzepe - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajós, Bács-Kiskun county










emzepe - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Zebegény, Pest county



Zebegény by paradoxsella, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



to_flickr_by_LA_029 by Andor Lőrincz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



IMG_6845 by ViktorTB, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



IMG_6853 by ViktorTB, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád



Visegrád by paradoxsella, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kinizsi Castle, Nagyvázsony, Veszprém county​
15th century



Nagyvázsonyi vár (Kinizsi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kinizsi Castle, Nagyvázsony, Veszprém county



Nagyvázsonyi vár (Kinizsi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kinizsi Castle, Nagyvázsony, Veszprém county



Nagyvázsonyi vár (Kinizsi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balaton - Central Europe largest lake



083 portul 03623 by Doru Munteanu, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



> Secession-premodern style building, 1901
> Kármán Géza Aladár & Ullmann Gyula
> Former Frankl & Wertheimer Iron Stores on the ground floor and apartements upstairs.



Budapest, inner city by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



> On the left: Grünzweil House, built in 1854-55 for Grünzweil Norbert
> Romantic Gothic Revival style
> Architect and constructor: Brein Ferenc
> Decoration above the windows: head(s) of Haydn and Händel as mascarons
> Today it's a hotel.



Budapest, inner city by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



> 1938. Árkay Aladár, Wälder Gyula
> Madách-házak
> Art deco



Budapest Art Deco by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budafa Arborétum*

Budafai arborétum by diocles66, on Flickr

Zala


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budafa Arborétum*

Budafai arborétum by diocles66, on Flickr

Zala


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budafa Arborétum*

IMGP90321_2_3 by cimbikek, on Flickr

Zala


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Budafa Arborétum*

IMGP90451_2_3 by cimbikek, on Flickr

Zala


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sándor Palace, Budapest*

0768 Bp. Sándor-palota by Hegyaljai Imre, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Vajdahunyad Castle

Vajdahunyad Castle (Hungarian: Vajdahunyad vára) is a castle in the City Park of Budapest, Hungary. It was built between 1896 and 1908 as part of the Millennial Exhibition which celebrated the 1000 years of Hungary since the Hungarian Conquest of the Carpathian Basin in 895. The castle was designed by Ignác Alpár to feature copies of several landmark buildings from different parts the Kingdom of Hungary, especially the Hunyad Castle in Transylvania (now in Romania). 



Vajdahunyad Vára by MPeti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém 

It is one of the oldest urban areas in Hungary, and a city with county rights. It lies approximately 15 km (9 mi) north of the Lake Balaton.



Veszprem, Hungary by flp_anna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg, Vas county

In 2001 Kőszeg had 11,844 inhabitants, 93.4% Magyars, 3.2% Germans, 1.6% Croats. The distribution of religions were: 72.2% Roman Catholic, 8.6% Lutheran, 2.5% Calvinist, 1.1% others, 5.5% Atheist, 10.1% no answer, unknown (2001 census).



Kőszeg - belváros by flp_anna, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg, Vas county



2015.02.21. Kőszeg 10 by Gabor Erdei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg, Vas county



2015.02.21. Kőszeg 18 by Gabor Erdei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kőszeg, Vas county

Jurisics Castle



2015.02.21. Kőszeg 23 by Gabor Erdei, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budaörs, Pest county



Stonehill (Budaörs, HU) by tibiwulf1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

University of Debrecen

It is the oldest continuously operating institution of higher education in Hungary (since 1538). The university has a well established programme in the English language for international students, particularly in the Medical field, which first established education in English in 1986. There are nearly 4000 international students studying at the university.



University of Debrecen by opsanyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sárospatak



Sárospataki vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rákóczi Castle, Sárospatak

The oldest part of the castle, the five-storey Red Tower (Vörös-torony), dates from the late 15th century – inside you’ll find period rooms in excellent condition.
The Renaissance-style Palace Wing (Palotaszárny), connected to the Red Tower by a 17th-century loggia called the Lorántffy Gallery , was built in the 16th century and later enlarged by its most famous owners, the Rákóczi family of Transylvania. Today, along with some 19th-century additions, it contains the Rákóczi Exhibition , devoted to the 1703–11 uprising and the castle’s later occupants.



Sárospataki vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rákóczi Castle, Sárospatak



Sárospataki vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rákóczi Castle, Sárospatak



Sárospataki vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rákóczi Castle, Sárospatak



Sárospataki vár (Rákóczi-vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube at Visegrád



Duna-part, Visegrádi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád Citadel

info & some other photos



Duna-part, Visegrádi vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany Abbey

The Tihany Abbey is a Benedictine monastery established at Tihany in the Kingdom of Hungary in 1055. Its patrons are the Virgin Mary and Saint Aignan of Orleans.
The current church dates from 1763.



2007-02-02_Magyar_31_01-03_02_2007 382 by l0pht, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom Basilica from the Danube River

It is the biggest building in Hungary. Its inner area is 5,600 m². It is 118 m long and 49 m wide. It has a reverberation time of more than 9 seconds. Its dome, forming a semi-sphere, is situated in the middle, and it has 12 windows. It is 71.5 m high inside, with a diameter of 33.5 metres, and is 100 m high from outside, counted from the crypt.
The foundation-stone was laid and work began in 1822. The Bakócz chapel was carefully disassembled (into about 1,600 pieces) and was moved 20 metres away from its original location and attached to the new basilica. In 1838 Packh was murdered, so József Hild was placed in charge of construction. He completed it in Classicistic style. Under the next archbishop, János Scitovszky, the upper church was completed and dedicated on August 31, 1856.



Esztergom Basilica from the Danube River by stonejd1946, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: View from Buda Castle



View from Buda Castle by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác Citadel



Váci vár, Szent Kereszt ferences templom by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác Citadel



Váci vár, Szent Kereszt ferences templom by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Spring by Danube Bend

Late baroque St Roch Chapel in Dunabogdány



Spring by Danube Bend by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dunabogdány in Danube Bend



Early spring colours by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunset over the Danube

Danube Bend - Dunakanyar



Sunset over the Danube by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



Danube-5 by Erich 56, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



Blue hour over the city of Esztergom by peter.gulyas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany peninsula​
view to the Aszófő village



walking in Tihany-peninsula, Sajkod by Zsolt Varanka, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Saint Andrea by freshandfun, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thermal care & swimming pool in Makó, Csongrád county



Hagymatikum by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Makó, Csongrád county​


Makoi patika 2 by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bridge over Maros / Mureș in Makó



Maros bridge on early morning by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Tisza River by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Tribute to the Last "Huszàr" by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Karasz utca by Sébastien Dexter Burgeat, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Diósjenő, Nógrád county



Blizzard by Pszili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county



2007-02-02_Magyar_31_01-03_02_2007 434 by l0pht, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county



2007-02-02_Magyar_31_01-03_02_2007 450 by l0pht, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Börzsöny​
Börzsöny (Slovak: Novohradské hory, New City Mountains) is a mountain range in Northern Hungary. Its tallest peak is the Csóványos with 938 m (3,077 ft).It is the westernmost member of the North Hungarian Mountains, which in turn are part of the Inner Western Carpathians. The varied landscape offers good hiking opportunities. A large part of the Börzsöny is national park.












Börzsönyi bércek by Pszili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Train near Cserháthaláp, Nógrád county



Cserháti csattogó by Pszili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Siófok, Somogy county

Lake Balaton



Lesből by Pszili, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest by hatja, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county



Vác, music pavilion by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, before rain...

Danube and Szentendre Island on the opposite side



Vác, before rain... by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, before rain...



Vác by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bikal / Wickerl, Baranya county



DSC_3467 by Digolanum, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bikal / Wickerl, Baranya county



Bikal by .e.e.e., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton at Szigliget



Lake Balaton at Szigliget by Blasius, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mogyoród, Pest county



IMG_6032 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Füzér, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county



fuzer by TomasRabatin, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



#Sopron #Hungary #MobilePhoto by s3nsitivity, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Aggtelek National Park

Aggtelek National Park (Hungarian: Aggteleki Nemzeti Park) is a national park in Northern Hungary, in the Aggtelek Karst region. It was founded in 1985. It contains 198.92 km² (of which 39.22 km² are under increased protection). It has been part of the UNESCO World Heritage since 1995. The largest stalactite cave of Europe is situated in this area: the Baradla Cave (26 km long, of which 8 km is in Slovakia, known under the name of Domica).
The first written documentation from the caves can be dated back to 1549. Since 1920 it has been used as a tourist attraction. Several of the caves have different specialities.



Barlangtúra 2015 by auch walker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Aggtelek National Park



Barlangtúra 2015 by auch walker, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Golden hour by domahidy.farkas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Forest in Bakony

Bakony is a mountainous region in Transdanubia, Hungary. It forms the largest part of the Transdanubian Mountains. It is located north of Lake Balaton and lies almost entirely in Veszprém county.












Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Kelet-Bakony, Bakonynána / Gaja patak (2736x3648pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csömör, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Csömör / A téli tó (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Péteri, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Péteri / A horgásztó (4529x3942pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tinnye, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Tinnye / Garancs-tó (3648x2736pixel) by mega4000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Colorful April by Ákos Fekete, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szenna, Somogy county



Húsvét hétfő by Szellő Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szenna, Somogy county



Húsvét hétfő by Szellő Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county



Vác roofs by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county



Before rain by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county​

Váci rigó by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Komárom by night

Komárom (Slovak: Komárno, Croatian: Komoran, German: Komorn, Serbian: Коморан) is a city split between Hungary on the south bank of the Danube in Komárom-Esztergom county and Slovakia on the other.
The city of Komárom was formerly a separate suburban village called Újszőny. In 1892 Komárom and Újszőny were connected with an iron bridge and in 1896 the two towns were united under the name Komárom.
The center was split by the newly created border of Czechoslovakia in 1920 following the Treaty of Trianon in which Hungary lost 2⁄3 of its territory creating a sizable Hungarian minority in Slovakia. The Czechoslovak (Slovak) part is now Komárno, Slovakia).
Komárom and Komárno are connected by two bridges: The iron bridge and a newer lifting bridge. The two towns used to be a border crossing between Czechoslovakia (later Slovakia) and Hungary, until both countries became part of the Schengen Area, resulting in all immigration and customs checks to be lifted on December 12, 2007.



Komárom by night by jürgen77, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​

Budapest, Budapeszt, Hungary by Travel-fanatic2000, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred waterfall​

Lillafüredi vízesés by peter.lorincz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred waterfall​

Lillafüredi vízesés - Hungary by peter.lorincz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonboglár, Somogy county



WP_20150409_16_29_34_Panorama by BandeePhotos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác (Vörös ház - Red House)​The Red House was built in 1733 in Baroque style and it is recognised as a listed building. Through more than two centuries it was the the rural building and granary of the bishopric. It was built by italian workers (from Naples), brought in Hungary by the bishop, Mihály Frigyes Althann. They insisted that the building had to be red to remind them to Naples.



Vác. Vörös ház - Red House by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest

Pest as seen from Buda (In the middle: Redoute - Vigadó, Architect: Feszl Frigyes, 1865)



Pest as seen from Buda by elinor04, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mohács - Historic Memorial​
The Historical Memorial Park of Mohács was set up in 1976 in memory of the Battle of Mohács on the 450 anniversary of the battle.​


Mohács, Historic Memorial by msek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred 



Untitled by vgisti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred 



Untitled by vgisti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Lake Balaton in the winter by Aladár Ladán Jár (etms19), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



The Balaton at Fonyód, Hungary by gocsal, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mályi, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén County



Untitled by vgisti, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



509A4804 - Stormy Skies Basilica of Esztergom, Hungary by Gil Feb 11, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



04110014_LR by MrChris90, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



04110021_LR by MrChris90, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



04110028_LR by MrChris90, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Hungary in 1938* - amazingly conservatory village life, also very original costumes


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



IMG_20150405_100737 by s3nsitivity, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron



IMG_20150405_101118 by s3nsitivity, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged by Andrea.Palfi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Lófara, Szeged by maderdoki, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szolnok



A szolnoki Damjanich-emlékmű by Balog Attila, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Velence, Fejér county



Andrea Gecsei-Tóth - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tótszentmárton, Zala county​

IMG_20150413_105541 by pötee, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged, Hungary by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged, Hungary by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szilvásvárad Castle, Heves county



Szilvásváradi kastély by attila7575, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkői Fortress



DSCF1213_1 by jan.vegso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkői Fortress



P4262677 by jan.vegso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkői Fortress



P4262722 by jan.vegso, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Danube at Visegrád



Untitled by Csaba Brindza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dombóvár, Tolna county



IMG_0933 by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Dombóvár, Tolna county



IMG_0881 by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county 

Esterháza is a palace in Fertőd, Hungary, built by Prince Nikolaus Esterházy. Sometimes called the "Hungarian Versailles", it is Hungary's grandest Rococo edifice.
Eszterháza was first inhabited in 1766, but construction continued for many years. The opera house was completed in 1768 (the first performance was of Joseph Haydn's opera Lo speziale), the marionette theater in 1773. The fountain in front of the palace was not completed until 1784, at which point the Prince considered his project complete.


aerial photo (Daniel Somogyi-Tóth, www.legifotok.hu - on wikimedia)



Fertőd - Kastély by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county 



Fertőd - Kastély by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek castle

The medieval castle of Csesznek was built around 1263 by the Baron Jakab Cseszneky who was the swordbearer of the King Béla IV. He and his descendants have been named after the castle Cseszneky. Between 1326 and 1392 it was a royal castle, when King Sigismund offered it to the House of Garai in lieu of the Macsó Banate. In 1482 the male line of the Garai family died out, and King Matthias Corvinus donated the castle to the Szapolyai family. In 1527, Baron Bálint Török became proprietor. During the 16th century the Csábi, Szelestey and Wathay families were in possession of Csesznek. In 1561, Lőrinc Wathay repulsed successfully the siege of the Ottomans. However, in 1594 the castle was occupied by Turkish troops, but in 1598 the Hungarians recaptured it. In 1635, Dániel Esterházy bought the castle and village and from that time on Csesznek was the property of the Esterházy family until 1945.



Cseszneki var - reszletek a seta soran by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csesznek castle



Cseszneki var - reszletek a seta soran by Sörgelné Tősér Anett 1, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged, Hungary by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged, Hungary by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Firetower, Sopron



The tower by Bence Huszár, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Miskolc​
With a population of 167,754 (2011 census) Miskolc is the third largest city in Hungary (behind Budapest and Debrecen and second-largest with agglomeration.) It is also the county capital of Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén and the regional centre of Northern Hungary.










Ferdinand Huizer - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vácrátót Botanical Garden, Pest county

It is a botanical garden in Hungary maintained by the Hungarian Academy of Sciences. It is located in Vácrátót, some 30 kilometers north of Budapest.



National Botanical Garden, Vacratot, Hungary by Fujimiya Aya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vácrátót Botanical Garden, Pest county



National Botanical Garden, Vacratot, Hungary by Fujimiya Aya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szombathely



Szombathely by robeerttoth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr, Hungary by robeerttoth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr by anikoficsor.photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

River Tisza, Hortobágy National Park



River Tisza by Daniel Mikhailovich, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagykapornak, Zala county​


Nagykapornak by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nemesnép, Zala county



Nemesnép by szabolcs.mosonyi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen

View towards the Great Reformed Church (Nagytemplom)










Fototak​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen










emzepe​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county 

Esterháza is a palace in Fertőd, Hungary, built by Prince Nikolaus Esterházy. Sometimes called the "Hungarian Versailles", it is Hungary's grandest Rococo edifice.
Eszterháza was first inhabited in 1766, but construction continued for many years. The opera house was completed in 1768 (the first performance was of Joseph Haydn's opera Lo speziale), the marionette theater in 1773. The fountain in front of the palace was not completed until 1784, at which point the Prince considered his project complete.



IMG_1674 by zsuzsalakits, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county​


IMG_1670 by zsuzsalakits, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tapolca, Veszprém county



Mirror Mirror by GBercsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balaton Uplands National Park



Road 77 by GBercsi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hegyestű Geological Exhibition Site



Hegyestű by Jazzabi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged, Hungary by Budjism, on Flickr​


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
Hungary as ever beautiful country... :banana:


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

The Parlament in the Street View! :banana:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villány, Baranya county



Villány 2015 #15 by Gy:A ( attilafoto.hu ), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villány, Baranya county



Villány 2015 #11 by Gy:A ( attilafoto.hu ), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Villány, Baranya county



Villány 2015 #9 by Gy:A ( attilafoto.hu ), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kiskundorozsma, Szeged



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



...quiet street... by Monos Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sopron​









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hstachel/​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajdúszoboszló, Hajdú-Bihar county



2015.05.01. Hajdúszoboszló by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajdúszoboszló, Hajdú-Bihar county



2015.05.01. Hajdúszoboszló by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk Mountains 



P5020210 by _ef_, on Flickr​


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Please more pictures like the upward one.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred, Bükk Mountains










Kérges Máté​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred, Bükk Mountains










Kérges Máté​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred, Bükk Mountains










Kérges Máté​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​


Budapest inner city by elinor04 Thanks for 15,000,000+ views!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nyíregyháza



Nyíregyháza by mencsikcsaba, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hajdúszoboszló, Hajdú-Bihar county



2015.05.02. Hajdúszoboszló by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



IMG_5774 by Klaudia D. P., on Flickr​


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Villány, Baranya county
> 
> 
> 
> Villány 2015 #9 by Gy:A ( attilafoto.hu ), on Flickr​


Was it mosque originally?


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Rombi said:


> Was it mosque originally?




I google it and I didn't find anything.

But I find it is not from the Villany town, but from Palkonya - a village in the _wine region of Villany_. The Roman-Catholic St. Elizabeth round church was built in 1816.


Another photo:









Járai Andrásné - panoramio​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



DSC_0668_logo by Krisztián Madarász, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county



The Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Hungary by Kirill Zolotov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szabadkígyós, Békés county



> Wenckheim castle, 1879, Planned by Miklós Ybl​




DSC_1998_Kígyós_2012 by Vári Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szabadkígyós, Békés county

Wenckheim castle



DSC_4203_Kígyós_Wenckheim-kastély by Vári Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Debrecen by Tibor Szabo, on Flickr​


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

Rombi said:


> Was it mosque originally?


No. Built in 1816. A panorama photo from inside.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Stone balance in Hungary(Szentendre)by tamas kanya by tamas kanya, on Flickr
​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



2015-030907 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton at Tihany



Tihany, Hungary by barnabus, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county 

Esterháza is a palace in Fertőd, Hungary, built by Prince Nikolaus Esterházy. Sometimes called the "Hungarian Versailles", it is Hungary's grandest Rococo edifice.
Eszterháza was first inhabited in 1766, but construction continued for many years. The opera house was completed in 1768 (the first performance was of Joseph Haydn's opera Lo speziale), the marionette theater in 1773. The fountain in front of the palace was not completed until 1784, at which point the Prince considered his project complete.



Schloss Eszterháza (Fertőd) - Gartenfront by Marc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county 



Schloss Eszterháza (Fertőd) - Ehrenhof by Marc, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest​

Untitled by Csaba Brindza, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonfüred, Veszprém county​


Balatonfüred by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatongyörök, Zala county



Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatongyörök, Zala county



Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bokod, Komárom-Esztergom county



Before sunset by Norbert Zohó, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



Debrecen, Déri Múzeum by Tibor Szabo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



2015.05.03. Debrecen by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



2015.05.03. Debrecen by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csömör, Pest county



Csomor by mostlybytrain, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csömör, Pest county



Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Csömör / Az őszi tó (3648x2736pixel) by MEGA4000 MISI, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém










Domfen - Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Boldogkőváralja, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county

The village seen form Boldogkő fortress



Untitled by Zoltán Tóth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

The Pearl of Danube - Budapest



Bastión de los Pescadores II by Marcelo, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nagymaros, Pest county



Nagymaros-Hungary by Mustafa ÖZKAN, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



10 by György Szajkó, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



14 by György Szajkó, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



20150516_115940_n by Lilla Kovacs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szigetvár, Baranya county



20150516_154434_v by Lilla Kovacs, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Town Hall of Nagykőrös, Pest county



The Town Hall, Nagykőrös (Hungary) by Econ-Click, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szilvásvárad, Heves county



2015.05.09. Szilvásvárad by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szilvásvárad, Heves county



2015.05.09. Szilvásvárad by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tihany, Veszprém county



Tihany by Zoltán Gelencsér, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​


Pecs by mostlybytrain, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Eger, Hungary by Szilvia Bencze, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Eger, Hungary by Szilvia Bencze, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Mezőtárkány, Heves county​

 
Mezőtárkány landscape by Ákos Fekete, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kaposvár, Somogy county



City Hall Kaposvar by TheTomatoBag, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger​


Eger, Hungary by Szilvia Bencze, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kaposvár, Somogy county



Kaposvar by TheTomatoBag, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Visiting Eger Castle by ACYPL Exchanges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szigliget Fortress, Veszprém county



Szigligeti vár by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprémi vár, Szent Mihály-székesegyház by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprémi vár, Szent Mihály-székesegyház by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nádasdy Mansion, Fejér county

The Nádasdy Mansion is a Tudor-romantic style manor house designed by István Linzbauer and Alajos Hauszmann situated on 24 hectares in Nádasdladány, Hungary. It dates from 1873-1876, and belonged to the Nádasdy family.



Nádasdladányi Nádasdy-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Nádasdy Mansion, Fejér county



Nádasdladányi Nádasdy-kastély by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



Kecskemét - Hungary by Marcelo Bischoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kecskemét



Kecskemét - Hungary by Marcelo Bischoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Church in Böhönye, Somogy county



IMG_1520 by Olaf van Dijk, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



2015-05-01 13.25.58 by Lemicsek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



2015-05-01 13.20.11 by Lemicsek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger



Visiting Eger Castle by ACYPL Exchanges, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



Budapest, Hungary by UltraPanavision, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged , city, Hungary by michael, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs Cathedral



Pécs Cathedral by TheTomatoBag, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kunfehértó, Bács-Kiskun county



Poppy field by Zsóka Kőszegi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatongyörök, Zala county



Untitled by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Debrecen



2015-04-30 19.10.09 by Lemicsek, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

University of Debrecen

It is the oldest continuously operating institution of higher education in Hungary (since 1538). The university has a well established programme in the English language for international students, particularly in the Medical field, which first established education in English in 1986. There are nearly 4000 international students studying at the university.



University of Debrecen by Attila Horvath, on Flickr​


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

*Zebegény*, street:









My photo


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

*Zebegény*, church:









My photo


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

*Kismaros*, rural skyline:









My photo


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

*Nagymaros*, main square before the parish church:









My photo


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

*Nagymaros*, elementary school and parish church:









My photo


----------



## negolb (Apr 6, 2015)

*Budapest*, parish church on the Lehel square:









My photo


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Váraszó, Heves county



Váraszói tavak by Roland Tóth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



Sunset by elinor04 Thanks for 16,000,000+ views!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



Esztergom, old building by elinor04 Thanks for 16,000,000+ views!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



> View from Buda Castle - with three bridges and a church
> Church of St. Catherine of Alexandria (1728-1736)​



View from Buda Castle - with three bridges and a church by elinor04 Thanks for 16,000,000+ views!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Untitled by Bobek István Gergely Varga, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton, Tihany



07. Tihany Hungary 2015.06.06-03 by Rafale Chen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre roofs in the sunset by elinor04 Thanks for 17,000,000+ views!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



03. Budapest Hungary 2015.06.03-05 by Rafale Chen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Csongrád county



Untitled by Balázs Papdi, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Tákos, Szabolcs-Szatmár-Bereg county

Interior of the 18th century Calvinist church​


Templombelső, tákosi református templom by kgyd, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hévíz, Zala county

Hévíz lake, the world’s second-largest thermal lake, but biologically the biggest active natural lake.



Hévíz, Hungary by Fujimiya Aya, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lillafüred, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county

Officially it is a part of Miskolc, actually it is almost 12 kilometres away from the city, in the Bükk Mountains. Lillafüred is a popular tourist resort.



IMG_20150701_103711 by Sváner Zsolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szekszárd, Tolna county



Szekszárd001_tonemapped by TT Senior, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Brunszvik Palace, Martonvásár, Fejér county



Martonvásári Brunszvik-kastély, kastélypark, Beethoven Emlékmúzeum by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Brunszvik Palace, Martonvásár, Fejér county

The park near the palace



Martonvásári Brunszvik-kastély, kastélypark, Beethoven Emlékmúzeum by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kossuth statue in Cegléd, Pest county



Kossuth statue in Cegléd (Hungary) by Econ-Click, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hortobágy National Park



Hortobágyi Nemzeti Park, Kilenclyukú híd, Nagycsárda by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ozora Castle, Tolna county



Ozorai vár (Pipo vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Ozora Castle, Tolna county



Ozorai vár (Pipo vár) by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Győr



Győr, Hungary by Andreas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Sajóbábon, Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county​


Robert Gray - flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre village museum​


emzepe - flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



emzepe - flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Balatonfüred, Veszprém county



Balatonfüred _ Hungary by Bakos Art, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Széchenyi Castle, Nagycenk, Győr-Moson-Sopron county



Nagycenk - Széchenyi kastély by Éva Katalin Sipos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Széchenyi Castle, Nagycenk, Győr-Moson-Sopron county



Nagycenk - Széchenyi kastély by Éva Katalin Sipos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county

Esterháza is a palace in Fertőd, Hungary, built by Prince Nikolaus Esterházy. Sometimes called the "Hungarian Versailles", it is Hungary's grandest Rococo edifice.
Eszterháza was first inhabited in 1766, but construction continued for many years. The opera house was completed in 1768 (the first performance was of Joseph Haydn's opera Lo speziale), the marionette theater in 1773. The fountain in front of the palace was not completed until 1784, at which point the Prince considered his project complete.



Fertőd - Esterházy-kastély by Éva Katalin Sipos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eszterháza, Fertőd, Győr-Moson-Sopron county



Fertőd - Esterházy-kastély by Éva Katalin Sipos, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Esztergom



RIVE – Esztergom by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád, Pest county



hungary - castle above visagrad JL by John Law, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest - The Pearl of Danube



Red Bull Air Race Budapest by Michelle Tuttle, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

University of Debrecen 

It is the oldest continuously operating institution of higher education in Hungary (since 1538). The university has a well established programme in the English language for international students, particularly in the Medical field, which first established education in English in 1986. There are nearly 4000 international students studying at the university.



Debrecen , University,,Hungary by michael, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Medieval church of Berhida, Veszprém county



> Built in the 13th century. Late Romanesque, early Gothic style. Partly rebuilt in the 14th and 18th century.




Medieval church of Berhida by elinor04 Thanks for 17,000,000+ views!, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Veszprém



Veszprém vára by Zoltán Gelencsér, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs​

Széchenyi square of Pécs by Thanate Tan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Pécs



Pécs County house by Thanate Tan, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre



Szentendre by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szeged



Szeged street corner by Attila Juhasz, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád Castle, Pest county



Visegrádi vár (Fellegvár, Alsóvár), Salamon-torony, Királyi palota, Hotel Honti by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Visegrád Castle, Pest county



Visegrádi vár (Fellegvár, Alsóvár), Salamon-torony, Királyi palota, Hotel Honti by Detti & Gábor, on Flickr​


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Budapest from above*









By me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk National Park


Mountainous and forested, Bükk is Hungary's largest national park and is situated in the northern mountains, between Szilvásvárad and Lillafüred.


Vöröskői időszakos forrás by Attila Balog, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Bükk National Park



Vöröskői időszakos forrás by Attila Balog, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Törökszentmiklós, Jász-Nagykun-Szolnok county


Holy Trinity Roman-Catholic church (1898-1900)


Törökszentmiklós, Szentháromság római katolikus plébániatemplom by Attila Balog, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kékes, Mátra Mountains


Kékes is Hungary's highest mountain, at 1,014 metres (3,327 ft) above sea level.It lies 12 kilometres (7.5 mi) northeast of Gyöngyös,in the Mátra range of Heves county.


2015.11.29. Kékestető by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



2015.12.20. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre, Pest county



Before rain by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szentendre, Pest county


Sky over the Danube


Sky over the Danube by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Kalocsa, Bács-Kiskun county


A baroque building (18th century)


A baroque building by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szigetvár, Baranya county



20160130-IMG_3433 by Ken Owen, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Szigetvár, Baranya county



IMG_2306 by Ken Owen, on Flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Budapest: Monument to Tisza Istvȧn:*

Budapest: Monument to Tisza Istvȧn by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



2016.02.27. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr​


----------



## motopipa9 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Sopron, Firewatch Tower, Győr-Moson-Sopron county*










By https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1 Szalai Gergely


----------



## motopipa9 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Szeged, The Dome, Csongrád County*​









By: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1 Szalai Gergely


----------



## motopipa9 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Szeged, The dome, Csongrád County*










By: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1 Szalai Gergely


----------



## motopipa9 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Szeged, Town Hall, Csongrád County*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1By: Szalai Gergely


----------



## motopipa9 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Szeged, Csongrád County*










By: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page1


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Budapest's beautiful buildings:

Art Nouveau in Budapest by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county


St. John Basilica built between 1831-1837, architect József Hild


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Eger by László Horváth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Eger, Heves county



Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Liberty Bridge


The bridge was built between 1894 and 1896 to the plans of János Feketeházy. Although radically different in structure, the bridge imitates the general outline of a chain-type bridge, which was considered an aesthetically preferable form at the time of construction. The bridge was opened in the presence of Emperor Franz Joseph.
It is 333.6 m in length and 20.1 m in width. The top of the four masts are decorated with large bronze statues of the Turul, a falcon-like bird, prominent in ancient Hungarian mythology.


Budapest, Liberty Bridge by László Horváth, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



sunset by Baumann Béla, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Balaton, Hungary by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Lake Balaton



Fonyód, Hungary by z e d s p i c s™, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Vác, Pest county



Seven chapels by Kata L., on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hévíz, Zala county



4-30 by Artem Zubkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Festetics Palace, Keszthely, Zala county 



4-49 by Artem Zubkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Hall of Art


The art museum hosts temporary exhibits contemporary art. It operates on the program of German Kunsthalles, as an institution run by artists that does not maintain its own collection. The large Neoclassical style structure, designed by architects Albert Schickedanz and Fülöp Herczog, was completed in 1896. It was originally built for millennium celebrations.


1-44 by Artem Zubkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



2-94 by Artem Zubkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest



2-113 by Artem Zubkov, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Budapest: Széchenyi thermal bath  



pano-5_1 by Artem Zubkov, on Flickr​


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

a hot summer day at Lake Balaton

*Fonyód, Somogy County*​








csodahelyek.hu


----------



## tunneltime (Aug 5, 2012)

*BUDAPEST








*
Instagram


----------

